# 

## henex1980

Witam. To mój pierwszy temat,jest zielony w temacie budowlanki  dlatego prosiłbym o rade. Rozważam kupić dom murowany,cegła. Czy zakup takiego domu w kwocie 150tyś zł jest opłacalny?  Mam dwa domi na oku. Na co zwrócić uwagę? Jaki może być koszt docieplenia takiego domu? Orientacyjnie. Oto dwa domki. Jeden ma cos ok. 100m z poddaszem drugi biały dom ma 80m. Można to wycenić? Mówimy tu o najtańszej opcji ocieplenia.

----------


## מרכבה

Za 150kzł masz materiały na nowy dom, a do tego trzeba trochę dołożyć..to jest w zasadzie stan surowy otwarty.
Okien niema, izolacji nie ma itp.. za jakieś 80-90 tyś to można by się zastanowić.

----------


## noc

> Za 150kzł masz materiały na nowy dom, a do tego trzeba trochę dołożyć..to jest w zasadzie stan surowy otwarty.
> Okien niema, izolacji nie ma itp.. za jakieś 80-90 tyś to można by się zastanowić.


Wygląda na to, że te domy to z jakąś ziemią/działką są oferowane do sprzedaży. 
Pytanie jaka to działka, ile warta? Może się to razem okazać dobrą inwestycją.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

jak byś sam ocieplał to w 15 tys spoko się zmieścisz ,za taką cenę to bym brał bez zastanowienia i nie słuchaj tych co każą ci nowy budować , bo 400 tys zabraknie

----------


## creative_21

ale sprawdź dokładnie ten dom instalacje elektryczną bo może być cała do wymiany, dach czy np za 2 lata nie będziesz musiał go robić na nowo razem z więźbą dachową, jak wyglądają podłogi co pod nimi jest czy nie będziesz musiał wszystkiego zrywać, jaki jest strop betonowy czy nie, sprawdź c.o. w jakim stanie żeby ci nie ciekło, sprawdź w jakim stanie są fundamenty czy są lane czy z czerwonej cegły jak to się kiedyś robiło
komin czy nie śmierdzi z zewnątrz w domu w starych domach kominy już są "przepalone" i czuć z nich więc też może być do wymiany 
z którego roku ten dom ?

bo może ci wyjść 200 tys. na remont jeżeli będziesz musiał robić wszystko od cegły 

a najlepiej weź na miejsce jakiegoś dobrego budowlańca zapłać mu coś przynajmniej się nie wkopiesz

----------


## wiesiek6308

> jak byś sam ocieplał to w 15 tys spoko się zmieścisz ,za taką cenę to bym brał bez zastanowienia i nie słuchaj tych co każą ci nowy budować , bo 400 tys zabraknie


Obejrzałeś te dachy ? Ocieplenie nawet 15 cm wyjdzie poza obrys dachu więc co? Bez przeróbek konstrukcji dachów nie da się zrobić tego dobrze. To też trzeba brać pod uwagę no i w koszt wrzucić.

----------


## busy_beaver

Czy kolega chcąc remontować taki dom nie będzie musiał się dostosować do nowych WT 2017 ?
Jeśli tak, to nie będzie z tym problemów w tak starym domu ?

----------


## מרכבה

> jak byś sam ocieplał to w 15 tys spoko się zmieścisz ,za taką cenę to bym brał bez zastanowienia i nie słuchaj tych co każą ci nowy budować , bo 400 tys zabraknie


Przecież tam trzeba jeszcze nowy dach, inaczej wyprowadzić gzymsy, odkopać dom dać izolację niżej. Da się czemu nie, ale bazowa cena jest spora.
Chyba że z 1ha pola będzie miał przy tym.  Jeśli ten dom był by tańszy ok, można się bawić- bryła nie jest trudna.
Ale każda zmiana grubsza i papiery o przebudowę = spełnienie WT 2017 odnośnie izolacji i EP- tak że bida jak czopka.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> Przecież tam trzeba jeszcze nowy dach, inaczej wyprowadzić gzymsy, odkopać dom dać izolację niżej. Da się czemu nie, ale bazowa cena jest spora.
> Chyba że z 1ha pola będzie miał przy tym.  Jeśli ten dom był by tańszy ok, można się bawić- bryła nie jest trudna.
> Ale każda zmiana grubsza i papiery o przebudowę = spełnienie WT 2017 odnośnie izolacji i EP- tak że bida jak czopka.


Jakie papiery robić i olewać wszystko ,  u mnie cała gmina coś przerabia i nikomu do głowy nie przyszło załatwiać papierów , no chyba że nadbudowa to grubsza sprawa reszta to pikuś  150 tys kosztuje zwykłe mieszkanie w bloku a to jest dom z działką przecież

----------


## Agnieszka&

Podkarpacie tani region działki też, nie bawilabym się w kupno starego domu, przez następne 10lat tyle kasy tam wsadzisz na remonty że na to samo wyjdzie jak budowa chyba że chcesz mieszkać w standardzie lat 70'. A jak zechcesz sprzedać to dalej będzie stary dom tylko po remoncie.

----------


## Adam626

Jeśli działka jest więcej warta niż działka z tym domem to można kupić. Wtedy za różnicę w cenie zaorzesz ten dom buldożerem i starczy kasy na wywózkę.

Jeśli masz tam mieszkać i w to inwestować a cena nieruchomości jest wyższa niż samej działki to nie warto. Dlaczego?
1. Dach trzeba bedzie robić od początku, okaże sie ze więźba jest spróchniała
2. Przeróbka tego wszystkiego do współczesnych warunków bedzie kosztowała więcej niż budowa nowego.
3. Pozwolenie na budowe (dołozenie styropianu=nowe wymiary domu) - koszt projektu i pozwoleń
4. Wszystko tam będzie do wymiany. A łatwiej coś wybudować od zera niż ratować próchno


tak jak pisał  מרכבה, ten dom właściwie nie ma wartości.

----------


## bt9

Podstawowe sprawy sprawdź:
Dach, Elektryka, Fundamenty.

Ja ze swojego doświadczenia mogę ci powiedzieć, że kupiłem stary dom i jak tak pomyślę, to podczas remontów chociaż planowałem jak najmniejszym kosztem i jak najmniej to i tak zostały gołe ściany.. musiałem dać nową elektrykę, ocieplić dach ( płaski ), ocieplić ściany ( oczywiście to są dodatkowe sprawy ), wymiana okien ze starych drewnianych pogniłych, przeróbka kanalizy i cześci centralnego, naprawa komina ( wkład kominowy ) nowe posadzki i gładzie, wymiana drzwi wewnętrznych i zewnętrznych, bramy garażowej.. słowem wszystko. Ale po wszystkim i tak jestem w porównaniu z nowym domem z takim ociepleniem i działką w centrum do przodu o kilkadziesiąt tysięcy oczywiście porównując nowy dom w tej lokalizacji. A nawet starsze domy są sprzedawane drożej niż mój po remoncie.  Ale wewnątrz wszystko robiłem sam. Plusem jest lokalizacja, etapowość prac. Ale to trochę pudrowanie trupa. Następny dom już wybuduję, coś o powierzchni do 100m z oddzielnym garażem i blisko pasywnego a wyjdzie pewniepodobnie jak ten stary ( zalezy jaka działka ) . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

Jak ja lubię te internetowe bohaterstwo , zburzyć postawić nowe , jaki kocioł kupić do 3 tys ? odp ja proponuję pompę ciepła za 40 tys , tego typu rady tu tylko słychać , czy wy tak naprawdę myślicie ? czy to tylko magia klawiatury

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Pozwolenie na budowe (dołozenie styropianu=nowe wymiary domu) - koszt projektu i pozwoleń


dociepleniu budynków o wysokości do 25 m - nie wymaga PnB !
- z resztą wszystko się zgadza  :yes: 
- najlepiej traktować ten istniejący budynek, jako stan surowy otwarty z możliwością ingerencji w konstrukcję nośną budynku w zależności od jego stanu technicznego oraz możliwości przebudowy ....

----------


## Kaizen

Ja bym zaczął od oceny trzech rzeczy:
1. Czy ten garnitur po kimś w ogóle jest dla mnie wygodny?
2. Ile jest warta działka razem z przyłączami uwzględniając również subiektywną wartość jej lokalizacji?
3. Czy jego stan wymaga w ciągu bliskiej przyszłości remontu kapitalnego (razem z instalacjami).

Jeżeli jest wygodny i wymaga generalnego remontu - to cena musiałby być bardzo zbliżona do ceny działki. Bo koszt demolki będzie całkiem porównywalny z SSO (pewnie na lepszych materiałach i szytych na miarę). Jeżeli mniejszy remoncik wystarczy - to odpowiednio drożej warto zapłacić za dom.

IMO taki dom ma sens w trzech sytuacjach:
1. Pasuje nam jego stan i możemy zamieszkać po odświeżeniu czy małym remoncie.
2. Nie ma konkurencyjnych ofert w okolicy.
3. Zakochaliśmy się w domu. Mam przyjaciółkę, która kupiła dom z okresu międzywojennego. Dom ma duszę i jest naprawdę klimatyczny, a ona ma wydatki. Ale za nic w świecie nie chce się przenieść gdzie indziej.

----------


## raxon

Mieszkam w okolicy i doszedłem do wniosku że lepiej coś wybudować niż kupować coś, z czego nie będziemy zadowoleni. Stary dom to stary dom. Albo sie taki kupuje i mieszka w takim jaki jest, albo robi generalny remont ale taki totalnie generalny, ale to nie wyjdzie taniej niż budowa nowego. Skoro interesuje cię kupno takiego co ma 80m to lepiej taki wybudować. Mała parterówka. Pomieszczenia sobie rozplanujesz sam i na bank będa lepiej rozmieszczone niż w takim starym domu. W takiej małej parterówce ściany nośne tylko te zewnetrzne, dach na konstrukcji wiązarowej, sufity podwieszone i ogrzewanie podlogowe po całości. Taki dom da się wybudować całkiem tanio (200tyś i mieszkasz), a gdybyś chciał robić remont takiego starego to kupe kasy dołożyć trzeba. Wydasz nie mniej niż na zakup działki i budowe domu :yes:  przelicz to sobie

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

A mnie się podoba ten pierwszy z lewej , dach wygląda ok okna wyglądają na plastikowe , docieplać być może nie będzie trzeba zależy z czego zbudowane ściany ,  jak bym miał wydać 600zł więcej za tonę węgla co  rok to wolałbym chyba tak zrobić niż zrywać dach z powodu docieplania i wydawać łącznie 100 tys , dobry kocioł i spoko

----------


## מרכבה

> Jak ja lubię te internetowe bohaterstwo , zburzyć postawić nowe , jaki kocioł kupić do 3 tys ? odp ja proponuję pompę ciepła za 40 tys , tego typu rady tu tylko słychać , czy wy tak naprawdę myślicie ? czy to tylko magia klawiatury


Czemu się od razu denerwujesz, kotły za 3 tyś wymrą szybciej niż później i zostaniecie z ręką w nocniku. Dach w tym domu wygląda na kryty eternitem.
Okien nie ma. Taki dom jest dobry dla kogoś kto ma pojęcie co trzeba zrobić. Właśnie bez bohaterstwa...  Każda zmiana która wymaga PB (przebudowa, rozbudowa, nadbudowa) = spełnienie WT 2017 odnośnie zapotrzebowania na ciepło. A z tym będzie krucho, bo trzeba docieplać po ławy.
Jeśli by ten dom kosztował około 85-110kzł ok .. jeszcze by warto było się zastanowić.
Zaletą tego domu jest - że można sobie wypić kawę pod dachem -sam mam jeszcze "groszy" do remontu ale - to dziedzictwo po Dziadku - a roboty masa.
Ale 5kzł wydane na papiery ( ustabilizowanie granic, mapa DCP, akt notarialny itp...) ale zostanie z tego tylko drewno i to nie całe.  Oraz sobie myślę poradzę z Bożą pomocą z ogromem pracy i rozwikłanych problemów.  Plusem - że sobie robię wszystko pod dachem  :smile: .

Okna są na 100% w tym po prawej skrzynkowe. 
Nie opowiadaj że w takim domu wymiana okien i zostawienie ścian z cegły coś pomoże.. chyba na grzybki po kątach. Komfort w takim domu jest po prostu tragiczny - szczególnie zimą. Ciepło rozprasza się w tempie zastraszającym. Zapomnij też - że ogrzejesz ten dom węglem - wejdzie zakaz kotłów - i pozamiatane ... mi to nie przeszkadza  :wink:  bo będzie więcej roboty  :wink:

----------


## kaszpir007

Nie przesadzajcie ....

Nic nie wiadomo jaki jest koszt tam działek , jaką mają wartośc te działki , jak wygląda infrastruktura  i itd ...

Ludzie kupują stare domy często ze względu na działkę i lokalizację i pełna infrastrukturę oraz to że w takim domu można od razu mieszkać ...

Działka też kosztuje a cena podana przez pytającego to cena dom + działka ...

Jak ktoś chce rozwalać dom niemalże do stanu surowego to w takim przypadku lepiej taki dom zburzyć...

Ale dużo ludzi kupujących starych domy wie że te domy nie są idealne i super ciepłe i wiedzą o tych wadach i raczej bedą remontowali tylko to co będzie konieczne a nie na "wyrost" ...

Taki dom ma taki plus że można w nim od razu mieszkać i w miarę możlwości finansowych remontować ..

----------


## Adam626

Żeby od razu mieszkać to można sobie wynająć mieszkanie na 2 lata lub kupić domek holenderski.  Nowy dom zbudujesz taniej niż wyremontujesz taki ze zdjęć. Więc albo kupując taki domu trzeba w nim mieszkać i nic nie robić i żyć jak kloszard przepalający tony węgla albo nie kupować.
Bo żaden generalny remont tego domu się nie opłaca ponieważ wymienić w nim trzeba wszystko. To co generuje koszty a zostaną nic niewarte mury dodatkowo izolacje, hydroizolacje ciężko jest  wykonać. Może też zabraknąć wysokości na odpowiednie ocieplenie pod wylewki czy też zrobienie ogrzewania podłogowego.

Taki dom jest złudzeniem dla osób które nie znają procesu inwestycyjnego i nie wiedzą jak wyglądają wydatki przy budowie domu. Wydaje sie - jest gotowy dom tylko troszkę wyremontuję. Rzeczywistość jest inna.
Wartość tego co pozostanie będzie mniejsza niż koszt prac które trzeba wykonać aby pozbyć się tego co niepotrzebne i nienadające się.

https://www.otodom.pl/oferta/budynek...l#gallery-open[2]
przez grzeczność nawet zdjęć  środka nie pokazują żeby nie obrzydzać.

To przyłączce elektryczne to raczej nie przetrwa ocieplenia.

----------


## Adam626

> dociepleniu budynków o wysokości do 25 m - nie wymaga PnB !


Mądrego to i miło posłuchać :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

Oczywiście że nie trzeba pozwolenia na docieplenia, to oczywiste. Tu chodzi o przebudowę, rozbudowę i nadbudowę.
Kupuje się dom w stanie surowym otwartym za nie małą kasę, tego trzeba być świadomym.

----------


## Adam626

Nie do końca jest to SSO bo
1. aby dojść do SSO to trzeba skuć tynki/wylewki, odkopac fundamenty i zaizolować, dodać  hydroizolacje poziome i pionowe
2. pozbyć się dachu więźby a i pewnie stropu drewnianego i zapewnić ekwiwalent w postaci nowego dachu
3. Zdemontować okna, pozbyć się śmieci i to zutylizować - to tez jest duży koszt

No chyba że nic nie robić i mieszkać. To jedyne uzasadnienie. Kotłować tony węgla wydawać mnóstwo kasy i żyć w podłych warunkach.

----------


## Elfir

dlaczego zakładacie zły stan techniczny więźby? Teściowie mają dom z lat 60-tych i z konstrukcją drewnianą nic się nie dzieje.

----------


## מרכבה

Oj tam oj, mam więźbę - a raczej większość krokwi jeszcze z XIX wieku  :smile:  dach jętkowy 
 nie wygląda to zachęcająco, trochę czyszczenia, trochę wiercenia, dłutowania- ale darowanemu "qń'owi" nie zagląda się w zęby. Żeby nie było że jestem przeciwnikiem remontów.
Ale jeśli bym miał kupić taki dom, za np 80 -100 kzł tyle chodzą podobne, to ne. W tej kasie mam nowy SSO home made.
Oczywiście jedna złota klamka robi różnicę.. drzwi do chałupy pasywnej ile ? 5 kzł min do 10kzł.. 

Taki dom do remontu jako "darowany" czy kupiony za odpowiednią kasę jest całkiem fajny bo startuje się z poziomu dachu nad głową.
Robiłem drenaż, miło było sobie siąść pod dachem i wypić kawę  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

za 100 tyś masz SSO ale bez działki.
Za ile masz z działką w pełni uzbrojoną?

----------


## Agnieszka&

Też przerabiałam mentalnie pomysł kupna domu do remontu i nijak się to nie oplaca, jak policzyłam punkt po punkcie na kb ile mnie by raki remont wyniósł generalny średniego domu kostki koło 130m2 wyszło na cenę nowego domu z działką w okolicy, i to bez jakichś fajerwerków typu dobudowy czegoś, znacznej ingerencji w konstrukcję. Z tym mieszkaniem to też średnio jak na raz trzeba skuwac tynki, posadzki, robic elektrykę hydraulike i okna bo tak by wypadało to na raz zrobić. Taki stary dom to tylko jak darmo dajo. A z tym zakazem kotłów na węgiel to radzę się obudzić, ja rozumiem że tu fantasci siedzą ale bez przesady na widłach by ich z sejmu wynieśli, może gdzieś lokalnie typu Kraków to przejdzie na próbę ... do najbliższych wyborów. Prędzej w gminach będą elektrofiltry za złotówkę rozdawac.

----------


## raxon

Nikt z dnia na dzień węgla nie zakaże. To się robi stopniowo. Nowe wymagania co do kotłów, czyli kotły coraz droższe, węgiel też nie tanieje i pewnie będzie dalej ciągle drożał. Pellet jest drogi więc to żadne wyjście. Już teraz ogrzewanie węglowe kosztuje tyle co jakby gazem grzać, a kocioł gazowy jest znacznie tańszy niż węglowy z podajnikiem. Myślę e jakby ludzie umieli liczyć to do nowych domów węgla by nikt nie pchał, a niestety pcha większość.

----------


## hinduss44

Jeśli dom jest w dobrym stanie, to na pewno warto go kupić. Na początku trzeba byłoby sprawdzić w jakim jest stanie i czy nie wymaga remontu. Bo remont może pochłonąć dużą ilość gotówki.

----------


## creative_21

wg. mnie to za 100tys, to taki maks. bo musisz tam zrobić wszystko ja podobny domek sprzedałem i buduję nowy 
trzeba skuć tynki zerwać podłogi najlepiej zewnętrzne tynki też zbić do porządnego ocieplenia, dach nowy jeżeli nie da rady wykorzystać tamtej więźby to pewnie z ociepleniem z 60 tys. jak nic, okna nowe bo drewniane, c.o. nowe, kanalizacje też by wypadało zrobić żeby się coś nie sypało z czasem i nie trzeba było kuć w domu, ściągnąć te kable z dachu i zrobić skrzynkę dodatkowy koszt, komin bo pewnie będzie cuchnął od zewnątrz
moim zdaniem albo znajdzie jelenia za 150tys albo sprzeda komuś kto ma mało kasy za 100tys i będzie tam dłubał  :smile:  
a i jeszcze fundamenty sprawdź jak są na cegle to tym bardziej nie warto  :smile:

----------


## westen

jak można pisać że nie warto bo za tyle można mieć SSO, to kpina. Za te 150tyś to kupicie co najwyżej działkę i zostanie wam kasy na robocizne małego domu :wink:  pozostanie wam tylko wykombinować kolejne 300 czy 400 tysięcy i wtedy rzeczywiście wybudujecie go do zamieszkania na średnich standardach, bez ogrodzenia i innych pobocznych tematów którymi trzeba będzie się zająć. Osobiście nie kupiłbym "używanego" domu ze względu że chce świeży budynek który będzie pewny, solidny, nowoczesny, niezawodny na długie lata ale na taką przyjemość potrzeba z 700tyś (łącznie z działką, ogrodem, ogrodzeniem itp). Innymisłowy mówiąc gość pyta o stare mercedesy a wy mu proponujecie 5 razy droższe z salonu

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

dokładnie o to chodzi , przecież każdy dom da się odremontować i nie wszystko musi kosztować to co wy podajecie , wiem bo to przechodzę-łem w zasadzie już prawie koniec niespełna dwa lata ale 90% mojej roboty i jak czasem czytam to wszystko wychodzi mi podzielone przez 3 wg tego co niektórzy wyliczaja tak od pały , jak ktoś powiada że wybuduje za 150 tys nowy dom to ja mu gratuluję serdecznie tylko niech mi pokaże na stole kupkę następnych 400 tys na wykończenie , 150 tys kosztuje mieszkanie w bloku a tu jest dom z działką , 1000 m2 działki w np Rudzie Śląskiej kosztuje od 150-200 tys zł więc o czym tu gadać , przyłącza nerwy elektrycy inne bzdet , a tu sam możesz sobie zrobić wg uznania

----------


## creative_21

Z czasem i tak budowa domu, a porządny remont tego domu wyjdzie na równo kwotowo
Nie wliczam działki to jest na plus tego domu 
Wszystko zależy od finansów
Tak samo w nowym jak i starym domu możesz dłubać sam

----------


## creative_21

Z czasem i tak budowa domu, a porządny remont tego domu wyjdzie na równo kwotowo
Nie wliczam działki to jest na plus tego domu 
Wszystko zależy od finansów
Tak samo w nowym jak i starym domu możesz dłubać sam

----------


## Agnieszka&

Skoro tak chcecie wszystko samodzielnie to już lepiej samodzielnie budować dom po godzinach i w weekendy, czasowo wyjdzie porównywalnie a nie mieszkasz na budowie, brud pył syf kurz przez 2-3 lata non stop nierzadko z małymi dziećmi w domu tak wygląda taki remont generalny. Samoroby to jednak mają więcej oleju w glowie. Do western działki w Jaśle tańsze, sprawdź sobie, robocizna 0zl bo tu i tu musiałby robić, dom 80m2 bez ścian konstrukcyjnych wewnątrz parterowy rzut prostokąta machnie szybko i tanio.potem sobie może dłubać budynek gospodarczy jak się już urzadzi.

----------


## מרכבה

Co innego jest budować dom w Warszawie, czy innym większym mieście, gdzie cena 1ar zwala z nóg. Co innego budować się 
na podkarpaciu. 


> 1000 m2 działki w np Rudzie Śląskiej kosztuje od 150-200 tys zł więc o czym tu gadać


 a tu 1/10 z tego za ar..
Tak że nie ma co porównywać.  Dokładnie wiem z czym się je taka chałupa ile jest przy niej roboty, która i tak nie będzie taka jak powinna.
Chodzi o ciągłość izolacji np. Pół biedy jeśli jest piwnica.  To jest możliwe, nigdzie nie napisałem że nie. Sprawa rozbija się o kasę.
http://brzozowiak.pl/ogloszenie.php?nr=1638728 ładna  :wink:

----------


## kaszpir007

> C
> http://brzozowiak.pl/ogloszenie.php?nr=1638728 ładna


Działka ma 51 arów , więc jeśli nie ma wydanch WZ max do końca kwietnia 2016r to jest to działka niesprzedawalna ...
Bo żaden zwykły człowiek nie może jej kupić (a tylko rolnik) ...

A w ogłoszeniu nic nie ma że ma wydane WZ , a raczej takie rzeczy się pisze bo to podnosi wartość działki ...

----------


## Agnieszka&

Wy to udani jesteście, gość się pyta o dom w Jaśle bo pewnie tam mieszka, jeden mu wyskakuje z poziomem cen dzialek w Rudzie a drugi z działką 33 km od Jasła.

----------


## alycja

Sama myślę nad zakupem domu z 37 r. do remontu ale takiego remontu na 99 % bo z tego co jest to pewnie 4 ściany zostaną i tyle. Ok 160 tyś za tą ruinę gdzie nie ma nic nie wygląda zachęcająco ale sama działka w tym miesjcu bez przyłaczy kosztuje 100 tyś, przyłacza min 20. Wolę stary dom do remontu w mieście, niż nowy dom 10 km od miasta. Mam dziecko i nie mam zamiaru żyć w samochodzie przed praca i po pracy, bo zajęcia dodatkowe, bo praca w mieście, bo zakupy. Wiem, że nie bedzie duzo taniej niż wybudowanie nowego ale w pieknej okolicy i wszytsko jestesmy w stanie zrobić sami. I chętnie podpatrze jak inni remontują swoje gniazdka.

----------


## מרכבה

33 km od Jasła wiele nie zmienia. Trzeba taki dom wycenić jak stan surowy otwarty z plusem.
Czyli jakieś przyłącza np. Później robią się schody, każda większa ingerencja = 
projekt i spełnienie wymagań cieplnych jak dla nowego domu. Zmiana kąta dachu itp..
ok można robić na "lewo" jak się ma sąsiadów sprawdzonych, ale o to czasem trudno i ktoś życzliwy doniesie.  Sam dostałem dom nieco młodszy bo 1938 roku, choć gro elementów jeszcze XlX wiek zahacza.  I tylko że jest to darowizna - to można jakoś patrzeć na to przychylnie. Pierwsze podbić to płytą fundamentową... wykonać pod piwnicę z garażem ... 
O ile drewniany da się w miarę prosto podnieść i to zrobić, to z murowanym już tak łatwo nie będzie i odechce się tej roboty.  Jedyny plus tego jest że jest ciągle dach nad głową i jest już prąd  :smile:  Kolejnym plusem można to potraktować jako realizowanie budowlanego "hobby" wykonawczego.  

Nie padło ile jest działki przy tym domu ./ domach .. to też może mieć i ma znaczenie co do ceny.

----------


## Agnieszka&

Alicja a dach zrobisz sama? Naprawdę?  W domu w którym robisz generalny remont nie zamieszkasz , za rok dwa będziesz przeklinać że kupiłas i  za 3 odsapniesz po remoncie ale stwierdzisz że nie gdybyś wiedziała co cię czeka w życiu byś się nie porwała. Remont starego domu jest dobry dla tych co go dziedziczą, kupno starego domu do remontu to źle pojęty romantyzm dobre dla kogoś kto nie liczy się z kasą. Sprawdź sobie za ile byś sprzedała nowy dom i taki stary po remoncie w okolicy gdzie chcesz kupic. Ale ceny transakcji nie życzeniowe. Dom w założeniu powinien być inwestycja, zakładamy że wychodzimy na tym przynajmniej trochę na plus, czy w razie czego po takim remoncie wyjdziesz na plus , czy będziesz musiała puścić połowę swojej robocizny za frajer?

----------


## Frofo007

Ja stałem przed wyborem stary dom do niewielkiego remontu czy zakup działki i budowa nowego - wybrałem budowa nowego.

Teraz widzę ile jest takich dodatkowych kosztów, których nie bierze się pod uwagę decydując się na budowę. Jeśli robi się to systemem gospodarczym to na samo załatwianie spraw papierkowych, zastanawianie się jakich materiałów użyć itd to jest mnóstwo czasu a przecież nasz czas też przedstawia jakąś wartość przeliczalną na złotówki.
Zanim doszło do rozpoczęcia budowy (nie licząc działki) wydałem około 30tyś na papierki, przyłącza mediów, kierownika budowy, geodetę, dojazdy do działki itp.

Teraz tak realistycznie licząc nowy dom będzie mnie kosztować około 500tyś + czas. Natomiast 30-50 letni dom z rynku wtórnego byłby około 100tyś tańszy.
Na chwilę obecną (realizacja SSO) postąpiłbym tak samo, czyli bym się budował.
Jednak nowy dom to odpukać przynajmniej kilkanaście lat bez większych awarii, wszystko od A do Z zrobione pod nas w modnym stylu. Dobre ocieplenie, pompa ciepła, wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacją, elektryczna brama wjazdowa, garażowa, rolety elektryczne, wszystko sterowane systemem inteligentnego domu... myślę, że doprowadzenie starego budynku do takiego stanu to spore koszta.

Moim zdaniem - jeśli trafi się okazja i dom w dobrym stanie - kupować dom. Jeśli natomiast mamy trochę czasu i nie przeraża nas budowa to jak najbardziej się budować.

----------


## Elfir

stary dom tak, jeśli:
- ma wysoką wartość architektoniczną
- ma wartość sentymentalną
- i tak nie ma się gdzie mieszkać, więc jest to jako taki dach nad głową

----------


## creative_21

No jak dałeś 30tys. Na papierki itp.to na bogato jechałeś

----------


## מרכבה

Złote klamki trzeba sobie wyszukać  :wink:  inaczej ceny będą straszne.  Owszem można kupić jedno okno "pasywne" za 4 czy 5kzł..
wymiary ile 145x178.. cena zabija.. może złota klamka jako pompa gruntowa. Izolacji czy rekuperacji nie robi się pod modę, tylko po konkretny rachunek - 
szczególnie izolacja - jest najmniej awaryjną inwestycją.  Też jeszcze syndrom kamyka w bucie .. nikt przecież nie rozważa - czy będzie cierpiał - tylko wyciąga..
 tak samo i tu. Komfort wymaga aby mieć przynajmniej te 20cm grafitu. Wiem że można kopcić na pół okolicy. Ale przynajmniej bufor i dobrze dobrany piec..
którego moc jest tylko i wyłącznie związana z ilością opału spalanego w jednostce czasu.. bo sprawa się powierdziła..

----------


## Frofo007

> No jak dałeś 30tys. Na papierki itp.to na bogato jechałeś ������


Przyłącze wody 5600zł (było ciągnięte do działki a później przez działkę pod dom + tymczasowe budowlane).
Prąd skrzynka na działce 2600zł
Prąd erbetka pod budowe 600zł
Prąd przyłącze od skrzynki do domu + uziemienie - 1100zł

(dodam, że od mediów na działce do domu jest trochę ponad 20m).

Projekt budynku gotowiec - 2600zł
Adaptacja - 4500zł
Badania geotechniczne gruntu - 900zł
Mapka do celów projektowych - 650zł
OZC - 300zł
Kierownik budowy - 3000zł
Geodeta - wznowienie granic działki + wytyczenie mediów + wytyczenie budynku - 1700zł
Szambo - 4500zł

Razem: 28050zł, do tego dojazdy i inne pierdoły... myślę, że podczas załatwiania wszystkich spraw spokojnie 2tyś to poszło na paliwo, niestety ale takie są fakty, zwłaszcza jeśli ktoś załatwia wszystko pierwszy raz w życiu i nie ma architekta, urzędu, wodociągów itp kilka kilometrów od domu.

Dodam, że na większość prac prosiłem o ofertę od kilku do kilkunastu firm i wybierałem te w dolnym pułapie cen, który dodatkowo negocjowałem.
Oczywiście jeśli ktoś ma działkę już z mediami, które znajdują się 5 metrów od budynku to wyda dużo mniej.

Ps. poziom cen z dużego miasta, wiem, że w niektórych rejonach Polski mogą być 2 razy niższe za te same usługi.

----------


## creative_21

u mnie wyszło znacznie taniej myślę że za to co tam wypisałeś razem około 10-12 tys. temu się zdziwiłem że tak drogo sama adaptacja u mnie wyszła 2000, ale faktycznie jak masz media daleko plus szambo to tak wyjdzie

----------


## Elfir

gotowiec + adaptacja kosztowała cie Frofo więcej niż mój indywidualny  :big grin:

----------


## Frofo007

Elfir: wszystko zależy od rejonu kraju, u mnie były oferty za adaptacje nawet za 10tyś zł.
Ja sobie przeglądnąłem tysiące gotowców i wybrałem taki, który był najlepszy, później zmieniłem kilka rzeczy i jest jak indywidualny.
To była jedna z najtańszych ofert na adaptacje a zapytanie wysłałem do kilkunastu pracowni.

----------


## Elfir

W Poznaniu też. Dlatego poszukałam spod Poznania

----------


## Kaizen

> Elfir: wszystko zależy od rejonu kraju, u mnie były oferty za adaptacje nawet za 10tyś zł.


Co to za rejon?
Raczej od zakresu adaptacji. U mnie niewielkie zmiany - dwie oferty 2600zł, jedna 5200zł. W tym załatwienie formalności - płatne po uzyskaniu PnB. A gdzieś jest drożej, niż w okolicach Warszawy? Indywidualny projekt u lokalnego architekta kosztował ponad 20K. Z dalszej okolicy (bez planu zagospodarowania i formalności - czyli te umowne 2600 musielibyśmy jeszcze dołożyć lokalnemu projektantowi) AFAIR 14K netto.

Formalności i przyłącza, wszelkie wydatki do przyjazdu koparki kosztowały mnie 11 121,38. W tym próbny odwiert studni głębinowej (wody brak niestety) i kilka innych nie-niezbędnych wydatków).
Stan zero (razem z powyższymi wydatkami) kosztował mnie 49 966,88 zł. I jest to nieco zawyżone, bo trochę stali, tarcicy i innych drobiazgów zostało do późniejszego wykorzystania.

----------


## Frofo007

Rejon to miasto Szczecin.

Kaizen: jeśli przyłącze wody miałeś w drodze albo już na działce i do tego od przyłącza do budynku 5 metrów to pewnie wydałeś na to 1000zł. U mnie wyszło 5600zł bo składaliśmy się w kilka osób aby uzbroić najpierw w wodę drogę prywatną wewnętrzną około 100 metrów a później wkrętka z drogi na działkę, następnie ciągnięcie tej wody ponad 20 metrów przez działkę. Fakt też jest taki, że kupiłem tą działkę kilkadziesiąt tyś taniej niż podobne w okolicy, także liczyłem się z tym, że koszt przyłączy a później fundamentów będzie droższy (mam glinę na działce).

Czy w tych 11 tyś masz:

Przyłącza i doprowadzenie do budynku: wody, prądu, kanalizacji + tymczasowe przyłącza na czas budowy?
Projekt domu i adaptacje?
Kierownika budowy?
Wytyczenie budynku przez geodetę?
Badania geotechniczne gruntu?

Mnie sama budowa SSO wyniesie 170tyś. Stodoła 190m2 pow. po podłogach na płycie fundamentowej docieplonej od spodu 20cm XPS. Na ścianach silikaty, strop monolityczny, dachówka ceramiczna (dość droga). 2 kominy i 2 okna dachowe. Czy to wysoka cena? Wychodzi 895zł za m2 powierzchni całkowitej.
Okna, drzwi wejściowe, brama garażowa i rolety na dole (zewnętrzne, sterowane radiowo) liczę MAX 40tyś, także za 210tyś powinien być SSZ - 1105zł.
190tyś zostanie mi jeszcze na doprowadzenie domu do możliwości zamieszkania, później jeszcze oczywiście kolejne wydatki na zagospodarowanie działki, wykończenie wszystkiego pod igłę itp.

Taki sam dom jak mój był wystawiony na sprzedaż około 5 kilometrów po linii prostej od mojej budowy za 790tyś. Ale fakt, faktem okolica lepsza bo działka przy drodze asfaltowej i trochę bliżej centrum.

----------


## Kaizen

> Przyłącza i doprowadzenie do budynku: wody, prądu, kanalizacji + tymczasowe przyłącza na czas budowy?
> Projekt domu i adaptacje?
> Kierownika budowy?
> Wytyczenie budynku przez geodetę?
> Badania geotechniczne gruntu?


Woda (1319zł - betonowa studzienka już była) i erbetka (1500 z załatwieniem formalności, niestety elektryk z pełnomocnictwem podpisał na C11) 
Projekt tak 1900zł
Adaptacja tak 2600 (z załatwieniem formalności i uzyskaniem PnB)
Kierownika - nie
Wytyczenie - nie (600 zł kosztowało po zdjęciu humusu, a pisałem o wydatkach przed przyjazdem koparki).
Badanie geotechniczne - tak (800 zł)




> Mnie sama budowa SSO wyniesie 170tyś. Stodoła 190m2 pow. po podłogach na płycie fundamentowej docieplonej od spodu 20cm XPS. 
>  Na ścianach silikaty, strop monolityczny, dachówka ceramiczna (dość droga). 2 kominy i 2 okna dachowe. Czy to wysoka cena? Wychodzi 895zł za m2 powierzchni całkowitej.


To tanio. Bardzo tanio. Już wydałem na SSO 730 zł/m2 a dopiero jutro wylewanie stropu i za robociznę jeszcze nawet połowy nie zapłaciłem. Z dachem bez deskowania, na Roben Piemont i wszystkimi powyższymi wydatkami wyjdzie mi SSO w okolicach 1375 zł/m2. A nie mam płyty więc zaoszczędziłem pond 50zł/m2 i mam tańszy i mniej pracochłonny (więc i robocizna tańsza) BK.

----------


## raxon

Jak czytam ile to trzeba wydać na wykończenie, czy budowę to się zastanawiam skąd wszyscy mają aż tyle pieniędzy bo domów się buduje dużo. Otóż ak widać autor tematu zastanawia się nad zakupem starego domu za niewielkie pieniądze, a Wy piszecie że sama wykończeniówka to 300tyś :bash: 
Skoro autor rozważa zakup domu ok 80m2 to może zamiast tego tanio wybudować coś takiego.
Dajmy na to 85m2 parterówka na fundamencie tradycyjnym. Wyjdzie ze 12 warstw betonu komórkowego na ściany. Żeby było nieco taniej to wieniec może stanowić nadproża nad oknami. Dach może być prosty 2 spadowy na konstrukcji wiązarowej. Przyjedzie firma która je wykonuje i sami poprawnie zamontują. Dzieki takiej konstrukcji dachu nie mamy ścian nośnym w środku budynku więc fundamnt i ściany są mega proste bo tylko są na zewnatrz. Wentylacje mechaniczną można ogarnąc nawet za 4000zł jak się samemu przewody pospina. Oczywiście nie robimy żadnych kominków bo dom będzie bez kominów. Budujemy pomieszczenie gospodarcze takie z 4-5m2 żeby tam było miejsce na piec gazowy, zbiornik na cwu i ogólnie żeby było miejsce na odkurzacz czy mopa. Taki dach to sobie może inwestor przykryć nawet trapezówką :big tongue:  Dach mega prosty więc nie potrzebuje najlepszych dekarzy bo każdy taki dom przykryje szybko i tanio. Ile wyjdzie za blache? 4000zł? Ogrzewanie podłogowe po całości zasilane z jednego rozdzielacza. Tanio i prosto a taki układ to pchnie pompka wbudowana w piecu gazowym. Jak sie nie narobi skomplikowanej instalacji oswietleniowej typu 10 halogenków w każdym pomieszczeniu ledy i inne cuda to elektryk wiele nie weźmie. Wykończeniówke to można zrobić tak że będzie tanio i ładnie. Panele można kupić po 30zł za metr2 tak samo jak płytki. Nie każdy musi mieć deski i najdroższe płytki po 130zł :roll eyes:  Do kuchni można dać 20tyś za meble, ale można też 1200 i też będą dobre. W cenie samego thermomixa można całą kuchnie zrobić przecież. Tak samo wygląda to z innymi pomieszczeniami. W łazience nie musimy mieć najdroższego tronu podwieszanego bo można kupić taki za 300zł i też działa. Jak łazienka nie wielka to można mieć wanne ze szklaną zasłoną prysznicową takie 2in1 (bardzo popularne w Anglii, bogaci a jakoś im wystarcza)  Wiele można pisać...
Ogólnie to tanio można wybudować dom mały parterowy. W miare dobrze go ocieplić czyli te 20cm na ściany, 20cm styro w podłogi i z 30-40cm izolacji na poddaszu. Jak ktoś chce dłubać samemu to jako amator na pewno lepiej zrobi swoją robotę w nowym domu bo jest wszystko proste i takie jakie ma być niż w starym domu gdzie będzie rzeźba na każdym kroku. Przecież w starym domu to nawet nie ma jak posadzki ocieplić bo jak sie ociepli i wylewki porobi to parapety wyjdą pod meblami w kuchni. Ogólnie w starym domu to problemy na każdym kroku nie mówiąc o tym że robota podwójna bo najpierw trzeba coś zdemontować żeby nowe zrobić, a i tak nic nie pasuje i się zaczynają kombinacje.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

Wszystko da się ogarnąć i w starym domu (pod posadzki można wybrać dodatkową warstwę ) ale co do twego pomysłu takiego domu to oczywiście pełna logika i tak to powinno wyglądać ale nie quwa w PL bo tu same milionery przecież i jak dom ma mieć poniżej 100m2 to dziupla dla psa albo ci piwie że tyle mają jego dwa garaże , jak nie postawisz 300m2 i dachem w 8 spadów to nie dom , tacy jesteśmy niestety porąbani

----------


## מרכבה

Oszczędności są tylko na pracy - ekipy vs samorobne wykonanie.  Prosty przykład ekipa o izolacji bierze tyle co 20cm grafitowego styropianu.
Ten drugi domek jest bardziej lepszejszy do poprawy, bo jest bardziej "goły" nie będzie kusić żeby dach zostawić.
Jak dom jest z cegły to nie było by aż tak złe rozwiązanie, szło by zaprojektować tak modernizację, aby tej grubości z izolacją nie było "czuć" w oczach.



> Do kuchni można dać 20tyś za meble, ale można też 1200 i też będą dobre.


 Aby mieć tanio a dobrze = zrób sobie sam.
Stolarstwo się kłania na każdym kroku.  Co do wanny - duża narożna i nie potrzeba niczego  :wink:  sam wąż pryszniczny  :wink:  
Ale najlepsi są ludzie odlani z szablonu, pamiętam jak kupowaliśmy wannę, to pan sprzedawca nie mógł sobie pomieścić w głowie, że uda się zabudować wannę inaczej niż systemową obudową z plastiku. Jest mozajka na XPS'esie.. konia z rzędem temu kto oderwie jedno od drugiego  :wink: 
Instalację wodną idzie zrobić też z rozdzielacza. To są oszczędności które można poczynić.  Najgorsze jest proste chciejstwo to zrobić i się zdecydować na coś.
Najgorsze są decyzje  :wink:   + duży wybór.. skąd ja to znam ?

----------


## Frofo007

> Woda (1319zł - betonowa studzienka już była) i erbetka (1500 z załatwieniem formalności, niestety elektryk z pełnomocnictwem podpisał na C11) 
> Projekt tak 1900zł
> Adaptacja tak 2600 (z załatwieniem formalności i uzyskaniem PnB)
> Kierownika - nie
> Wytyczenie - nie (600 zł kosztowało po zdjęciu humusu, a pisałem o wydatkach przed przyjazdem koparki).
> Badanie geotechniczne - tak (800 zł)


Adaptacja 2600zł z mapą do celów projektowych, projektem i uzgodnieniem mediów itp? Jeśli tak to fajna cena. Tak jak szukałem w Szczecinie to średnio 6-7tyś wołali a znalazłem za 4500zł, ale to cena bez mapki od geodety.




> To tanio. Bardzo tanio. Już wydałem na SSO 730 zł/m2 a dopiero jutro wylewanie stropu i za robociznę jeszcze nawet połowy nie zapłaciłem. Z dachem bez deskowania, na Roben Piemont i wszystkimi powyższymi wydatkami wyjdzie mi SSO w okolicach 1375 zł/m2. A nie mam płyty więc zaoszczędziłem pond 50zł/m2 i mam tańszy i mniej pracochłonny (więc i robocizna tańsza) BK.


Ja liczę bez tych 30tyś, które już wydałem (na projekt, przyłącza itp) bo wiadomo, że te stawki u każdego mogą być inne. Hmmm 1375zł za m2 wydaje mi się dużo za SSO. Co tyle kosztowało? Może dlatego, że masz parterówkę? Bo Ty masz wszędzie powierzchnię użytkową, ja będę miał 140m2 użytkowej + garaż + pom gospodarcze + powierzchnia nieużytkowa (poniżej 2.2m) na poddaszu, razem 190m2. Ja się umówiłem z wykonawcą, że to on kupuje materiały i płacę 170tyś za całość SSO i nic mnie nie obchodzi. W tym jest ogrodzenie i schody wejściowe do budynku.

----------


## Frofo007

> .... Wykończeniówke to można zrobić tak że będzie tanio i ładnie....


Napisze Ci jak to wygląda zazwyczaj w praktyce - za dodatkowe 500zł masz coś lepszego i machasz ręką na te 500zł bo co to jest przy kosztach budowy całego domu. Ale jak tak machniesz ręką na kilkanaście rzeczy to robią się koszta.
Kolejna kwestia to czy chcesz mieszkać w solidnym domu, czy takim, w którym wiecznie coś się będzie psuć? Mnie rozdzielnia prądu w domu kosztowała około 1 tyś zł, wszystko dobrych renomowanych firm. Kupując najtańsze chińskie odpowiedniki zapłaciłbym połowę tego. Tak samo z podłogówką, zorientowałem się, że najtańsze pexy mogę kupić za 2500zł a firmowe za 4000zł. Ale pytanie czy warto tak na wszystkim oszczędzać a później wzywać elektryka i wymieniać osprzęt rozdzielnicy czy też kuć posadzkę i naprawiać cieknącą rurkę? W końcu jeśli robi się dom dla siebie na te 30-50 lat życia, które nam zostanie to uważam, że lepiej zrobić taki dom solidnie niż na stare lata nie nadążać z usuwaniem usterek. Oczywiście nie zawsze warto przepłacać, ale na takich elementach jak dach, okna, fundament, strop i wszystko co zakrywamy posadzką/tynkami moim zdaniem nie warto na tym szukać oszczędności bo w przyszłości zapłacimy więcej. Już kilka razy w życiu kupiłem sobie jakiś typowo chiński sprzęt (1-3 razy tańszy od markowego odpowiednika) i najczęściej i tak musiałem później kupić coś markowego. Także tego błędu nie chce popełniać przy budowie domu.
Jedyne na co uważam, że mnie poniosło to system inteligentnego domu - 2400zł sama centralka i bardzo drogie podzespoły. Ale dzięki niemu będę miał alarm, zarządzanie ogrzewaniem, roletami, bramą wjazdową, bramą garażową, oświetleniem, zamkiem w drzwiach wejściowych  itp. za pośrednictwem pilota/telefonu, nawet jak np. ktoś zapomni kluczy to będę mógł otworzyć/zamknąć dom zdalnie, symulować obecność domowników w domu podczas wyjazdu, automatycznie zasłaniać latem roletę okien, z których słońce rozgrzewa dom, wystarczy tylko czujnik do tego. Brama garażowa i wjazdowa może się automatycznie otwierać gdy wykryje w pobliżu naszą obecność (przez GPS). Jestem informatykiem z zawodu i ogólnie jarają mnie takie "gadżety", ale uważam też że oprócz tego, że są fajne to ułatwiają życie i obniżają koszty utrzymania domu. Dla mnie plusem jest to, że ta technologia działa radiowo i muszę tylko zaplanować instalacje zasilania. A elementy instalacji takiego inteligętnego domu mogę sobie dokładać powoli w przyszłości zgodnie z możliwościami portfela  :wink: 
Podsumowując moją przydługą wypowiedź to moim zdaniem jeśli się budować to porządnie aby taki dom nas cieszył i był miejscem odpoczynku. A jeśli nas na to nie stać to mieszkanie w bloku też jest dobrym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## ezg2014

Opłaca się jedynie kupić dom używany gotowy od razu do zamieszkania (może tylko do odmalowania wnętrza). Jeżeli kupić i remontować to się nie opłaca. Za taką samą kwotę wybuduje się nowy. Jest jednak jedno "ale". Lokalizacja. Stare domy są zwykle w dobrych lokalizacjach. Blisko do sklepu, szkoły , centrum itp. Ze wszystkimi mediami. Ludzie często robią błąd, kupując tanie działki daleko od wszystkiego. Mają tanio , ale godziny spędzają na dojazdach.

----------


## Kaizen

> Adaptacja 2600zł z mapą do celów projektowych, projektem i uzgodnieniem mediów itp?


Z uzgodnieniami. Mapę zamówiliśmy wcześniej (700zł).




> Ja się umówiłem z wykonawcą, że to on kupuje materiały i płacę 170tyś za całość SSO i nic mnie nie obchodzi. W tym jest ogrodzenie i schody wejściowe do budynku.


I to cena brutto? Z dachem?
U mnie dach 220m2 robocizna + materiały (bez więźby) to jakieś 31K netto (mam dwie podobne oferty między którymi wybieram - trzecia odstaje).
Robocizna SSO (od zarośniętej działki, do więźby włącznie) - 45K zł
Więźba - 10K zł netto, strop - stal 5K netto, beton z pompą i łatą wibracyjną co najmniej 5K netto, wynajem szalunków - 5K netto, BK, nadproża i klej to 15K zł netto.
Koparka + piasek - 7K netto. A właśnie, masz też prace ziemne i piasek w tej cenie? Jak do tego dorzuciłbym płytę ze 400zł/m2 to już mam ponad 170K netto. To nawet doliczając do wszystkiego 8% VAT wychodzi 185K zł. A dużo drobiazgów pominąłem, nie liczyłem transportu (a większość brałem z jednego składu - więc transport się sumował i tak łącznie z transportem, to nie znalazłbym taniej, jakby gdzie indziej kupił nadproża, gdzie indziej klej i płacił osobno za transport każdego). No i masz droższe materiały i domek większy schody, dach pewnie o większej powierzchni, bo pewnie o dużo większym kącie niż mój.
Sprawdź dokładnie zakres i za co będziesz musiał osobo płacić.

----------


## Frofo007

Ja mam cenę za SSO za całość prac, dach ma 221,50m2.

Wycena robocizna + materiał + sprzęt:

Fundament płyta, drenaż - 45.300zł
Ściany nośne parteru, słupy - 21.600zł
Strop, wieńce, podciągi, płyta balkonowa - 31.600zł
Schody - 6.000zł
Ściany piętra, wieniec - 9.200zł
Kominy z wykończeniem ponad dach - 7.900zł
Dach z rynnami i oknami 2szt - 39.300zł
Ścianki działowe 8.000zł

Jeszcze pewnie około 2tyś pójdzie na wzmocnienie fundamentu.

----------


## raxon

Miesiąc temu kupiłem projekt parterówki 106m2 w której dach jest na konstrukcji wiązarowej, a ściany nośne to tylko te zewnetrzne. W środku zmieniam totalnie wszystko bo mogę. W środku są same ściany działowe więc układ dowolny. Za projekt dałem 1299 pln, ile wyniesie adaptacja to nie wiem ale pewnie podobnie, w sumie zmian konstrukcyjnych nie ma i liczyć nie ma co bo działówki to tylko działówki a jak przestawię okno to też się nic nie stanie.

Co do fachowców to myślę że zawsze idzie się dogadać i część prac probić można samemu, a fachowiec dokończy, a pod miastem można na pewno znaleźć niejednego który się na to zgodzi.

Oczywiście Frofo masz racje że jak już się kupuje to zawsze się chce lepsze i kasa leci, ale jak ktoś nie ma to nie szaleje i wierz mi że większość osob które buduje dom i pracuje na etacie to nie ma czasu na pisanie tysiecy postów na forum a i chwalić się nie ma czym bo większość rzeczy kupuje w markecie :yes: 
Oczywiście sam sobie też nie założe tanich pexów do podłogówki, ani nie kupie najtańszych przewodów elektrycznych bo tego już nie wymienię. Inwestor który liczy każdy grosz może też kupować rzeczy w marketach na promocji. Teraz w gazetce widze wełne 15cm 0,039 za 9,29m2. Jak ktoś chce to kupi dziś, a założy kiedyśtam. Ile takiej wełny trzeba? Dwie warstwy niech będzie po 100m2 czyli 1860zł na cały strop 30cm. W przestrzeń między dolnym pasem wiązarów, a zabugową gk można wsypać regranulat styropianowy w cenie 60złm3 bo i tak rozłożyć się tam nic nie da a taki styropian zapełni wszystkie przestrzenie. Żeby rozścielić wełne na płaskim poddaszu to nie trzeba do tego ani specjalnej szkoły, ani praktyki. 
Jesteś informatykiem więc kręcą cię takie tematy typu automatyzacja itp, ale nie jest to niezbędne w domu, ba nawet bym powiedział że bardzo mało osób to ma. W parterówce rolety są średnio potrzebne bo mająć sensowny okap to w zimie słońce wpada do pomieszczeń, a w lecie okap rzuca cień więc jest git. Generalnie jak sie chce mieć tanio to trzeba wszystko przemyśleć. Czasem trzeba zrobić coś drożej żeby na późniejszych etapach prac było taniej :smile: 

Na dom zarabiam pracując w Anglii i widzę jak mieszkają Ci jakże bogaci angole :jaw drop:  Przeciętny Kowalski ma lepsze warunki mieszkaniowe niż przeciętny Smith. Wpływa na to też inna mentalność ludzi. Tutaj na osiedlu każdy dom jest taki sam, więc sąsiad nie ma ładniejszego domu więc nie ma takich akcji typu zastaw się a postaw się. Dom ma służyć ludziom, a nie wszystkie pieniądze ładować w dom. Można mieć coś mniej, coś tańszego a za różnice w cenie pojechać na wakacje, czy gdzieś wyjść czy cokolwiek.
Działkę w okolicach gdzie mieszka autor wątku można kupić za 30tyś i nie mam na myśli skarpy pod wysypiskiem śmieci ani działki 30km od miasta.

----------


## Agnieszka&

Odnośnie wieńca i okien konstrukcyjnie to to ok nie będzie, blachy trapezowej wszędzie nie można przez mpzp, kuchnia za 1200 trzeba pozaklejac obrzeża frontów taśma klejąca przezroczystą bo się zaraz porozkleja od wody/ciepla/bylejakosci mam taki zestaw w mieszkaniu służbowym nie wiem ile kosztował ale chyba raczej tanio normalne szafki 2 szuflady metalbox, po zaklejeniu taśma nic się nie dzieje, mają 3 lata, taśmy nie widac, podejrzewam że 15 lat spokojnie wytrzymają. Co do szpanu pełna zgoda. Taki przykład małżeństwo wybudowalo dom dół salon z kuchnią dodatkowy pokój garaż razem koło 95m2 netto plus tyle samo poddasze plus piwnice, rodzinka (wszyscy że wsi żeby było śmieszniej.) stwierdziła "co taki mały kurnik" to ja nie wiem co trzeba wybudować żeby nazwali to domem może cygańska rezydencje. Według pewnych badań decyzję o wyborze projektu podejmuje kobieta lat koło 30 lat z dochodem ponad 3000zl i tu leży problem. Kobieta. Kobiety bardzo się przejmują co o nich powiedzą, a biura projektowe projektują pod ich potrzeby więc nie może być za prosto bo prosto=brzydko według znajomych /rodziny.  Widzieliście kiedyś pisuar na rzutach projektów typowych bo ja nie tylko bidety to nic że potem często nikt nie używa ważne że bardziej prestizowo. Kobieta mniej zarabia ale decyduje o często największej inwestycji w zuciu i kto rządzi w polskich rodzinach? A spróbujcie zaproponować  na poważnie żonie okna fixy w parterowe z rekuperacja (logiczne , taniej, łatwiej umyć okna i tak nie otwierasz przy reku, bezpieczniej bo nikt się nie wlamie oknem) to  na 99% foch i że tak powiem w pewnych sferach życia przez pewien czas działanie "na własną rękę".

----------


## alycja

> Alicja a dach zrobisz sama? Naprawdę?  W domu w którym robisz generalny remont nie zamieszkasz , za rok dwa będziesz przeklinać że kupiłas i  za 3 odsapniesz po remoncie ale stwierdzisz że nie gdybyś wiedziała co cię czeka w życiu byś się nie porwała. Remont starego domu jest dobry dla tych co go dziedziczą, kupno starego domu do remontu to źle pojęty romantyzm dobre dla kogoś kto nie liczy się z kasą. Sprawdź sobie za ile byś sprzedała nowy dom i taki stary po remoncie w okolicy gdzie chcesz kupic. Ale ceny transakcji nie życzeniowe. Dom w założeniu powinien być inwestycja, zakładamy że wychodzimy na tym przynajmniej trochę na plus, czy w razie czego po takim remoncie wyjdziesz na plus , czy będziesz musiała puścić połowę swojej robocizny za frajer?


 Dach zrobi mój mąż, ja raczej nie Zresztą on z tatą, który ma firme budowlaną zrobią wszytsko. Oczywiście, że to czas ale mam gdzie mieszkac, nie spieszy mi się, nie mam ciśnienia, że w poł roku musze skończyć remont. W tym problem, że u mnie w miasteczku nie ma działek budowlanych, a jak sa to max 5 arów na podmokłych terenach za 80 tyś bez przyłaczy. Tu mam prawie 14 arów w najlepszej możliwej "dzielnicy". Nie mogę w nieskończonośc czekać i liczyć na to, że pojawią się działki na sprzedaż, odkładam zakup od 3 lat. Ze względu na dziecko, pracę itp. muszę mieszkać w mieście, nie mogę sobie pozwolić na dluższe dojazdy do pracy. Liczę raczej wartość działki plus ala stan zerowy i już jestem na plusie.

----------


## raxon

Zgadza się. MPZP na cokolwiek nie zezwala, ale można kupić nieco droższą  blachodachówke, a na dachu 2 spadowym bez kominów to przecież nawet nie trzeba wynajmować dekarzy tylko wystarczy zatrudnić jakiegoś fachowca typu złota rączka ważne żeby miał giętarke do blach, choć pogiąć to można byle gdzie za flaszkę. Oczywiście że taki zestaw mebli to nie to samo co z litego drewna czy nawet inny droższy, ale na kilkanaście lat starczą a jak się nie gotuje bardzo dużo i dodatkowo jest dobra wentylacja to nie powinny się jakoś rozklejać. Jak ktoś zachce mieć ledowe oświetlenie blatów to sobie kupi aluminiowe profile do taśm led, taśme led, zasilacz i jakiś włącznik i taka bajera wyjdzie 150zł a w montażu bardzo proste i mamy nowoczesną i elegancką kuchnie :wink: 

Zdaje sobie z tego sprawę że kobieta musi mieć lepsze i ładniejsze niż koleżanka na szczęście moja taka nie jest :smile:  Takich naprawdę upartych to jest niewiele, bo większości wystarczy wytłumaczyć co i jak i na co fajniejszego można przeznaczyć różnice w cenie ale to trzeba umieć rozmawiać ze soba :smile: 

Dużo osób buduje domy w wieku takim, że albo mają malutkie dzieci albo dopiero mieć je planują. Robiąc pokój dla dziecka wole kupić jakieś tanie badziewne meble i panele po 15zł niż jakieś deski z wysokiej półki i biegać za dzieckiem i pilnować czy nie uszkodzi. Jak dorośnie to wywali się te porysowane panele i poobdzierane i wymalowane meble i zrobi się remont taki że cały pokój nowy i taki nastolatek czy nastolatka będzie na pewno zadowolona bo sobie wybierze co chce. Takie urządzenie pokoju na start jest tanie. Za panele 200zł do tego podkłady, listwy narożne i ile wyjdzie? Z 300zł pewnie do tego tanie meble za 600zl mała ława lub stolik za 150zł łóżko czy sofa z 600zł, farba na ściany, firanka i wychodzi łącznie te 2000zł. Jeden za tyle urządzi pokój, a ktoś inny na samą podłogę więcej wyda. Wiem że to nie są rzeczy nawet średniej jakości, ale nawet jak dziecko zniszczy to nie szkoda.

Czemu wieniec jako nadproże jest konstrukcyjnie złe? Ludzie tak robią i jest ok, choć sam rozważam zrobienie normalnych nadproży systemowych z bk żeby wyeliminować mostki termiczne, dodatkowo podwyzszając dach przez co zmieści mi się zadaszenie nad tarasem pod okapem dachu 4 spadowego.

----------


## Frofo007

> Miesiąc temu kupiłem projekt parterówki 106m2 w której dach jest na konstrukcji wiązarowej, a ściany nośne to tylko te zewnetrzne. W środku zmieniam totalnie wszystko bo mogę. W środku są same ściany działowe więc układ dowolny. Za projekt dałem 1299 pln, ile wyniesie adaptacja to nie wiem ale pewnie podobnie, w sumie zmian konstrukcyjnych nie ma i liczyć nie ma co bo działówki to tylko działówki a jak przestawię okno to też się nic nie stanie.


Też tak myślałem, ale licz minimum 600zł za mapkę do celów projektowych, którą musi wykonać geodeta. Nie wiem czy to wymóg ogólnokrajowy czy Szczecina, ale ja musiałem zrobić badania gruntu - dolicz kolejne 800zł. Głupi projekt przyłącza wody to 250-300zł. Jeśli masz działkę rolną to musisz ją odrolnić a najlepiej zlecić to architektowi aby zaplanował cały dom na 500m2. Oczywiście trzymam kciuki aby udało Ci się to wszystko zrobić w tak niskich cenach jak zakładasz, ale realia są jakie są niestety. Ja zakładałem wyższe kwoty niż Ty, szukałem tanio a i tak wydałem więcej. Ale na pewno wiele zależy od rejonu kraju.

----------


## Łukasz1990

Napisze od siebie , odziedziczyłem taki dom do remontu tylko w zabudowie bliźniaczej...piękne miejsce , działka itd. Dom najchętniej bym wtedy wyburzył zrobiłem wstępny kosztorys rozrzut duży ale wyszło ,że bez 300tys. nie podchodź a optymalny budżet to 400tys. U mnie taki budżet z powodu ,że rodzina na złość mnie doprowadziła dom do ruiny i gdyby nie to ,ze bliźniak to naprawdę bym go burzył. Sprawdzałem nie ma  szans by dom obok się nie zawalił.  Nadmienię tylko ,że za 450-500tys. mam firmę która chce mnie wykonać to: 
http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...ysowej-41.html
a to nawet do tego co osiągnę po remoncie się nie umywa bo to nowy dom itd. 
Dobrze zastanów się czy chcesz iść tą drogą.

----------


## Frofo007

> Za panele 200zł do tego podkłady, listwy narożne i ile wyjdzie? Z 300zł pewnie do tego tanie meble za 600zl mała ława lub stolik za 150zł łóżko czy sofa z 600zł, farba na ściany, firanka i wychodzi łącznie te 2000zł. Jeden za tyle urządzi pokój, a ktoś inny na samą podłogę więcej wyda.


Ja kupiłem panele za 18zł m2 do pokoju bardzo mało używanego (pomyślałem, że skoro tak rzadko użytkowany to po co przepłacać). Po pół roku te panele wyglądały gorzej niż  te kupione za 50złm2 7 lat temu. Część się rozjechało, widać jakieś zarysowania, ogólnie dramat bo to nie jest często użytkowane pomieszczenie, bardziej taka graciarnia do której ktoś zagląda raz na jakiś czas. Ja u siebie będę kładł glazurę na podłogę w całym domu bo wiem, że po 10 latach będzie naprawdę dobrze to wyglądać. Ale gdybym kładł panele to odpowiednio grube i klasy ścieralności dla szkół itp. jakiejś normalnej firmy a nie noname. Takie dziecko coś rozleje będzie stukać czymś o podłogę, skakać itp (jak to dzieci) i te panele za 15zł będą szybciej do wymiany niż myślisz. Jeśli chcesz tanio to lepiej kup gumoleum (za 25zł m2 powinieneś dostać).

----------


## raxon

Oczywiście że dojdą mi różne opłaty za papierologie i liczę się z tym, ale nie wyjdzie mi 8 czy 10tyś jak niektórzy sugerują. Z działką to takie jaja że jest rolna a właścicielem jest mama więc dostać jej nie mogę, ale liczę że na wiosnę/lato urząd wojewódzki przeklasyfikuje ją na budowlaną.
Możliwe że panele za 15 zł wytrzymają kilka miesięcy, ale takie za 25zł to chyba jednak są coś warte? A to wciąż bardzo tanio w porównaniu z tym co ludzie prezentują w innym dziale :smile: 

Na bank nie będę budował garażu. Zamiast tego planuję osobno wybudować blaszak taki większy żeby pomieścił jakiś stolik, szafkę, kosiarke i przy tym mała wiata na małe auto. Pod uwagę biorę te blaszaki robiona z profilu zamkniętego które wyglądają jak drewniany, lub zwykły który bym sobie ewentualnie obkleił styropianem i otynkował. Koszt niewielki a nie razi jak najtańszy ocynkowany.

Kolega chce budować podobny dom co mój, ale ma kilka m2 więcej choc pokoje ma takie same a łazienke mniejszą bo te metry to sie rozeszły na dwa razy wiekszą kotłownie i większy korytaż. Dodatkowo ma garaż na 2 auta, a dom nie ma rzutu kwadratu ani prostokąta bo ma (nie wiem jak sie to fachowo nazywa)  dwa małe podcienia. Dom praktycznie taki sam w środku, ale powierzchnia dachu prawie 2 razy większa. On ma dwie malutkie zadaszone wnęki, a ja sobie zrobie taras z zadaszniem takim, że wejdzie mi tam hustawka ogrodowa wpoprzek, stolik, jakieś dwa  czy trzy krzesła. Wole jeden duży niż dwa małe i bezużyteczne :smile:  No ale trzeba przyznać racje że jego projekt prezentuje się o wiele ładniej i pewnie jego żona go wybrała bo jak się go zapytałem od jakiej strony świata będzie miał wejście to on nie wie :big grin:

----------


## alycja

> Napisze od siebie , odziedziczyłem taki dom do remontu tylko w zabudowie bliźniaczej...piękne miejsce , działka itd. Dom najchętniej bym wtedy wyburzył zrobiłem wstępny kosztorys rozrzut duży ale wyszło ,że bez 300tys. nie podchodź a optymalny budżet to 400tys. U mnie taki budżet z powodu ,że rodzina na złość mnie doprowadziła dom do ruiny i gdyby nie to ,ze bliźniak to naprawdę bym go burzył. Sprawdzałem nie ma  szans by dom obok się nie zawalił.  Nadmienię tylko ,że za 450-500tys. mam firmę która chce mnie wykonać to: 
> http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...ysowej-41.html
> a to nawet do tego co osiągnę po remoncie się nie umywa bo to nowy dom itd. 
> Dobrze zastanów się czy chcesz iść tą drogą.


liczę w każdą stronę i bez robocizny 150 to max jaki włożę, moze sie uda za 150 kupić to jest 300. A dom w stanie deweloperskim na byłym śmetniku 470 - 530 tyś. Gdybym wiedziała, że  jest szansa na normalną działkę może i odwazyła bym się budować. Mnie musze przyznac papierologia nie przekonuje, pracuje od 8 do 16 czyli w godz pracy urzedow, maz za granica i nie bardzo wyobrażam sobie to wszytsko dograc.

----------


## Łukasz1990

> liczę w każdą stronę i bez robocizny 150 to max jaki włożę, moze sie uda za 150 kupić to jest 300. A dom w stanie deweloperskim na byłym śmetniku 470 - 530 tyś. Gdybym wiedziała, że  jest szansa na normalną działkę może i odwazyła bym się budować. Mnie musze przyznac papierologia nie przekonuje, pracuje od 8 do 16 czyli w godz pracy urzedow, maz za granica i nie bardzo wyobrażam sobie to wszytsko dograc.


Papierologia to się zaczyna dopiero przy starym domu. Jak nie masz projektu tego domu i wszelkich innych papierów to inwentaryzacja. Za inwentaryzacje powiedzieli  mnie tyle co za naprawdę wypasiony i wymyślny projekt budowlany. Ja wsadziłem się z starym domem w taką minę ,że żałuje ,ze go przyjmowałem bo sprzedać dom w tej jakże pięknej okolicy (miasto prawie centrum) to nie lada sztuka a o cenach już nie mówię bo mnie by zależało byle się tego pozbyć. Ale realnie w moim przypadku wartość remontu przewyższa wartość domów w okolicy.

----------


## westen

> Ja mam cenę za SSO za całość prac, dach ma 221,50m2.
> 
> Wycena robocizna + materiał + sprzęt:
> 
> Fundament płyta, drenaż - 45.300zł
> Ściany nośne parteru, słupy - 21.600zł
> Strop, wieńce, podciągi, płyta balkonowa - 31.600zł
> Schody - 6.000zł
> Ściany piętra, wieniec - 9.200zł
> ...


wychodzi tyle ile za mój dom (dach 300m) wielospadowy

----------


## westen

> Oczywiście że dojdą mi różne opłaty za papierologie i liczę się z tym, ale nie wyjdzie mi 8 czy 10tyś jak niektórzy sugerują.


licz się właśnie z takimi wydatkami :smile: 
Ja niemalże wszystko miałem po znajomościach a wyszło mi

projekt 2200 
adaptacja 1900 
kier bud 1500
mapka do celów+ wytyczenie+wyznaczenie budynku 1300
sprawy z prądem budowlanym 600zł
wypisy, wyrysy itp- 100-200zł

to już niemalże 8000tyś a ceny miałem wyjątkowo niskie (nawet projekt kupiłem za 700zł taniej bo geodeta współpracuje z jednym z pracowni archit.)

a jak ktoś (jak ja) kupuje działke to trzeba doliczyć notariusza (ja płaciłem 2800 albo 2900 nie pamiętam) to daje sumke prawie 11tyś;/

----------


## raxon

No ale to z kierownikiem budowy już. Jak ktoś daje 3tyś za projekt i 6tyś za adaptacje to to jest drogo wg mnie :wink:  Kupując dom to chyba też się płaci notariuszowi? No i pewnie jeszcze wypada jakas ekspertyze zrobić żeby nie kupić odpicowanej rudery, lub czegoś co ma poważne wady konstrukcyjne.

----------


## bt9

U mnie domy takie jaki kupiłem ja chodzą po 400 000 tylko, że są w lepszym stanie.
Ja kupiłem o prawie połowę mniej.

Koszta remontów:
Okna:                     16 000
Drzwi:                     2500
Brama garażowa:   4000
Dach:                      10 000
Ocieplenie:              24 000
Ogrodzenie:            4 000
Remont balkonu:     3 000
Wkład komin:           2 500
Rekuperacja:           4 000
Łazienka 1:              6 000
Łazienka 2:              ----- zabrakło na razie kasy  :wink: 
Piec ekogroch:         1 500 ( tylko przystawka do starego pieca )
Kuchnia:                  3 500 ( po kosztach, meble z brw. + kuchnia gazowa i piekarnik - resztę mieliśmy )
Elektryka:                3 000 Na dole była, ale na piętrze do zrobienia - koszt orientacyjny.
Remont pokoi:         10 000 ( liczę po 2000 za pokój bo tyle mi mniej więcej wychodzi )

Tyle wydam do końca tego roku. Ale jeszcze parę rzeczy bym zrobił - garaż, kostka na podjeździe itp.

Razem ok. 100 000zł ale robocizna jeśli chodzi o remonty w domu odpadają  bo robiłem i robię sam tak jak umiem..

Myślę, że aby było na cacy potrzebowałbym ok 150 000zł na remont.
Koszt domu 240 000 + 100 000zł = 340 000 zł i mam ciepły i wyremontowany dom w nieporównanie lepszym stanie niż sprzedawane używane.
Maksymalnie 400 000zł i by było już naprawdę ładnie. Jednak jeśli miałbym to zlecić wszystko ekipie remontowej to nie opłacałoby się.

Jednak od końcowego kosztu remontów mógłbym odjąć:
- ocieplenie - 24 000
- rekuperacja - 4 000
wstawić tańszą bramę itp.

Wtedy zmieściłbym się w ok. 315, 320 000zł.

Pisałem z pamięci i na szybko jednak dużych różnic nie powinno być.

----------


## raxon

Ważne że jesteś zadowolony :smile:  Robiłeś ocieplenie od gruntu?
Nie wiem jak w innych rejonach Polski bo ceny działek są różne, ale w moim rejonie gdzie działki są tanie dom typu kostka kosztuje 300tyś co wydaje mi się ceną wysoką. W sąsiedztwie jest do sprzedania działka z domem sso takim co to pewnie z 25 lat stoi ale nawet okien nie ma w cenie 70tyś z tego co wiem, a sama działka pewnie warta 50tyś. Stoi to i jakoś nikt się połasić nie chce na to.

Remont remontowi nie równy. Można pokój odmalować wstawić nowe meble i nazywać to remontem, a inny robi nowe tylko nowe podłogi, nowe okna, nowe drzwi, nawet elektryke przerabia żeby było po nowemu, ale to jest roboty tylko jak przy budowie nowego.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

Elektryka wielka mi rzecz , ja robiłem kompletnie cały dom od nowa i to były niewielkie koszty , tyle co kosztują kable gniazdka i szafka z wyposażeniem , okna mam 2 szybowe bo pasywniaka tak czy siak bym nie zrobił , ocieplenie ok 200m2 kosztowało mnie niespełna 15 tys łącznie z tynkami , widzę że przeginacie z cenami remontu , tak remont jest diabelnie drogi ale jak ktoś ma lewe ręce lub nie ma czasu bo praca , koszt materiałów akurat nie jest drogi a wiem co gadam bo w maju niecałe 2 lata temu kupiłem bardzo tanio dom z 1936 roku 1200m2 działka , dom z cegły kilinkierowej na normalnym fundamencie ściany z pustką w środku 5 cm , suchy jak diabli , był bez wody bez prądu bez kanalizacji bez ogrzewania  i dziurawym dachem do wymiany , koszt remontu niecałe 140 tys , teraz już po wszystkim zimą spalam niespełna 2 tony węgla , ogrzewanie podłogowe jednym słowem ful wypas teraz tylko pozostało do zrobienia kostka brukowa ok 150m2 oraz wyglajchować ogródek ok 800m2

----------


## Mieloneq3

Wiesz nie wszyscy znają się na budowlance. Dlatego też ludzie nie zawsze potrafią sobie zrobić remont czy wybudować coś od podstaw. Bo jak się ma coś zrobić źle, to lepiej tego nie robić wcale.
Zresztą nawet gdybym się na budowlance znał, to i tak nie wiem czy bym się zdecydował na stary dom do remontu. Nigdy nie będzie on dokładnie taki jaksię nam marzyło. A jak wybudujemy dom od podstaw, to będzie własnie taki jaki chcieliśmy.

----------


## noc

> Elektryka wielka mi rzecz , ja robiłem kompletnie cały dom od nowa i to były niewielkie koszty , tyle co kosztują kable gniazdka i szafka z wyposażeniem , okna mam 2 szybowe bo pasywniaka tak czy siak bym nie zrobił , ocieplenie ok 200m2 kosztowało mnie niespełna 15 tys łącznie z tynkami , widzę że przeginacie z cenami remontu , tak remont jest diabelnie drogi ale jak ktoś ma lewe ręce lub nie ma czasu bo praca , koszt materiałów akurat nie jest drogi a wiem co gadam bo w maju niecałe 2 lata temu kupiłem bardzo tanio dom z 1936 roku 1200m2 działka , dom z cegły kilinkierowej na normalnym fundamencie ściany z pustką w środku 5 cm , suchy jak diabli , był bez wody bez prądu bez kanalizacji bez ogrzewania  i dziurawym dachem do wymiany , koszt remontu niecałe 140 tys , teraz już po wszystkim zimą spalam niespełna 2 tony węgla , ogrzewanie podłogowe jednym słowem ful wypas teraz tylko pozostało do zrobienia kostka brukowa ok 150m2 oraz wyglajchować ogródek ok 800m2


Ful wypas!
Węgiel się sam szufluje :wink: .

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

No i co to jakiś problem ? nie mam 2 lewych jak ty , a jak czasy pozwolą to wezmę PC , narazie ceny są sztucznie zawyżane a ja nikogo nie będę bogacić i tyle

----------


## noc

Dlaczego uważasz że mam 2 lewe ręce? W swoim domu wykonałem samodzielnie wiele prac, wartych kilkanaście-kilkadziesiąt tysięcy zł. Nie mam węgla, by nie syfić sąsiadom i sobie. Instalacja gazowa kosztowała mniej niż węglowa, a że rachunki za paliwo są naprawdę niskie, to węgiel nie miał sensu. Na paliwie węglowym zaoszczędziłbym może max na kawę do ekspressu, na zauważalne oszczędności czekałbym........nie chce mi się liczyć, pewnie kilkaset lat.
A pompa ciepła...jak najbardziej, gdyby 6-7 lat temu ceny były takie jak dziś, byłaby PC powietrze-woda.
Mając w PG kocioł węglowy, nie odważyłbym się napisać dom ful wypas!

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

A ja się odważyłem tak powiedzieć bo mnie poprawność jedynie słuszna wali , z komina mi nie kopci , gazu nie ma u mnie i pewnie za 20 lat nie bedzie a pompę ciepła kupię ale pod warunkiem że ceny znormalnieją , teraz uważają że to luxus a za to trzeba przepłacać 2 krotnie chociaż to wynalazek ma ze 50 lat już na świecie , odwrócona lodówka

----------


## baltazarrr

Ja kupiłem dom do remontu,taką typową kostkę z początku lat 80.I osobiście jestem zadowolony.Dom duży,układ pomieszczeń wręcz idealny.Dałem za niego 170 tys.Prowadzę w nim od dwóch lat remont generalny.Z oryginału zostały tylko ściany i dach.Nie oszczędzam na materiałach,wiekszość prac robię sam.Jak na razie włożyłem ponad 100 tyś i myslę,że w 200 się zamknę razem z urządzeniem działki.
Za taką kasę zbudowałbym teoretycznie nowy..ale jest jeszcze działka 6000m...i już się okazuje,że jednak bym nie zbudował chcąc mieć taki ogród,w takim miejscu.Działka jest widokowa,lokalizacja dla mnie idealna.
Podsumowując to czy warto, czy nie zależy od wielu czynników-lokalizacji,wielkości działki,stanu technicznego budynku,standardu jaki chcielibyśmy osiągnąć,tego kto i jak będzie prowadził remont..trochę zbyt wiele czynników żeby dało się w prosty sposób odpowiedzieć czy warto bo w końcu dla każdego co innego jest ważne.
Pewne jest jedno trzeba to dobrze przemysleć z każdej strony na chłodno bo można się niezle wkopać.

----------


## bt9

berthold61 - elektryki niestety sam wolę nie robic, niestety nie wiem nic na ten temat a czasu mało aby się dokładnie doedukować.. a uwież mi, że chciałbym. zaplanowałem wydac na piętro ( 50m2 ) 3 000zł. Co do ocieplenia.. Też wolałbym zrobić sam i wtedy zamiast 24 000 zł wydałbym o ok. 8 000zł mniej bo tyle wyjdzie robocizna ( po odjęciu wynajmu rusztowań itp. Wysokość domu to ok. 7.5m ) Łazienki w kafelkach też nie zrobiłem sam.. Jeszcze wiele rzeczy musze się w życiu nauczyć i napewno wiele się nauczę ale nie w tym momencie.
Pozdro.

----------


## Kaizen

> witam bo mam takie pytanko zawsze chcialem miec dom wiecie wybudowac i wgl ale poczytalem troche o tej budowie i raz ze potrzebuje to sporo czasu i pieniedzy wiec mam pytanie czy nie bardziej oplacalne jest kupienie sobie mieszkania ze stron takie jakt ta [SPAMER] bo jest to po prostu latwiejsze


Nie dość, że droższe niż dom w nabyciu i w używaniu, gorsza jakość*, to jeszcze finansuje się spamerów.

*Ładnie mi to podsumował jeden producent okien:
_Okna Nergo z założenia są oknami do budynków wielorodzinnych, gdzie nie są wymagane wyśrubowane parametry i nie występują duże przeszklenia, dlatego dla tego okna podawane są jedynie podstawowe parametry_
A do tych podstawowych nawe U się nie zalicza.

----------


## henex1980

Dziekuję za uwagi. Wstyd sie przyznac ale dopiero dziś odwiedziłem forum a tutaj tyle informacji od Was :smile:  Jeżeli wypośrodkuje Wasze uwagi to i tak ten dom jest nieopłacalny. Oglądałem dom z gościem co więcej lat buduje i remontuje niż ja ma życia, powiedział że fundamenty są do roboty. To 10-15% wartości nieruchomości.W odległości  500m płynie rzeka Wisłoka która jak wiadomo w 2010r zrobiła w Jaśle nie mała powódź ale sprzedający się upiera że jego dom nie był zalany. W domku jest jednak wiele do zrobienia, wiadomo kto jakie ma oczekiwania i budżet. Ocieplenie plus okna też na starcie do zrobienia. Nie opłacalne dla mnie tym bardziej że działka to może warta 20-30tyś. Facet nie da się ruszyc z ceny więc niech szuka dalej chętnego. Mam do Was jeszcze jedno pytanie. Chodzi o opinie na temat innego domku. Plusem jest dość duża działka 25ar w granicy miasta wiec plusy. Domek drewniany, dziś jadę go zobaczyć. Wiem że z jednej fotki ciężko coś wiecej powiedziec ale może ktoś ma doświadczenie w temacie i jest w stanie ocenić realne koszty remontu tego domku. Zakładam że dach do roboty, chciałbym go ocieplić a przynajmniej obic jakąś deską elewacyjną ( drewno lub jakis panel imitujący drewno) Czy możecie cos powiedzieć na temat? Kwota wyjściowa to 140tyś zł. Podobno działka w tym rejonie jest warta 4-5tys za ar. Jak patrze na to wszystko to podejżewam że skończy sie na mieszkaniu m3 :sad:

----------


## Adam626

Jeśli działki są tak tanie to kup działkę za 5 tyś a za 200 tyś wybuduj dom z którego będziesz zadowolony.

Dom który teraz pokazujesz do niczego się nie nadaje. Nawet dysponując kwotą 140 tyś wybudujesz lepszy dom niż wszystko co pokazujesz. One się nadają do zburzenia :wink:

----------


## surgi22

Popieram Adama.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> ... Zakładam że dach do roboty, chciałbym go ocieplić a przynajmniej obic jakąś deską elewacyjną ( drewno lub jakis panel imitujący drewno) Czy możecie cos powiedzieć na temat? (


- widać po zdjęciach, że działka jest " z widokiem " - i to jest jej atut !
- do budynku istniejącego w konstrukcji szkieletowej drewnianej, raczej bym się nie przywiązywał. Nie wiadomo, jak wygląda konstrukcja fundamentów, ścian, dachu, ... ( można wstępnie założyć, że ten dom nie zna izolacji wodochronnej, cieplnej może poza dachem wykończonym ceramiką ). 
- kupić działkę, wybudować na niej nowy budynek, a ten traktować jako przejściowy do wyburzenia.

----------


## Zagurski

> Dom który teraz pokazujesz do niczego się nie nadaje. Nawet dysponując kwotą 140 tyś wybudujesz lepszy dom niż wszystko co pokazujesz. One się nadają do zburzenia


Po pierwsze nie do zburzenia, tylko jak już, to do rozbiórki.
Pan to masz rentgena w oczach, że określasz stan tego domu na podstawie dwóch zdjęć?
No to słucham:
- W jakim stanie są bale?
- Czy dach przecieka?
- Na czym stoją fundamenty?
- Czy poddasze nadaje się do zagospodarowania?
- Czym ocieplony jest dom?

???

Przecież takie domy się remontuje i służą one ludziom jeszcze przez dobrych xdziesiąt lat! Ogrzać takiego drewniaka to jest żaden problem.

W dupie byłeś, gówno widziałeś, a już wydałeś wyrok - skąd ja to znam... chyba z tego forum...

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> Po pierwsze nie do zburzenia, tylko jak już, to do rozbiórki.
> Pan to masz rentgena w oczach, że określasz stan tego domu na podstawie dwóch zdjęć?
> No to słucham:
> - W jakim stanie są bale?
> - Czy dach przecieka?
> - Na czym stoją fundamenty?
> - Czy poddasze nadaje się do zagospodarowania?
> - Czym ocieplony jest dom?
> 
> ...


No i to mnie się podoba , też jestem tego zdania , ale sa intewrnetowi bohaterzy , zburzyć i postawić za 800 baniek nowy dom i nie oszczędzać na materiale musi być najdroższy taki co tylko milionerzy stosują

----------


## d7d

> Po pierwsze nie do zburzenia, tylko jak już, to do rozbiórki.
> Pan to masz rentgena w oczach, że określasz stan tego domu na podstawie dwóch zdjęć?
> No to słucham:
> - W jakim stanie są bale?
> - Czy dach przecieka?
> - Na czym stoją fundamenty?
> - Czy poddasze nadaje się do zagospodarowania?
> - Czym ocieplony jest dom?
> 
> ...


Czytałeś fragment zapytania ?



> Mam do Was jeszcze jedno pytanie. Chodzi o opinie na temat innego domku. Plusem jest dość duża działka 25ar w granicy miasta wiec plusy. Domek drewniany, dziś jadę go zobaczyć. 
> Wiem że z jednej fotki ciężko coś wiecej powiedziec ale może ktoś ma doświadczenie w temacie i jest w stanie ocenić realne koszty remontu tego domku. Zakładam że dach do roboty, chciałbym go ocieplić a przynajmniej obic jakąś deską elewacyjną ( drewno lub jakis panel imitujący drewno) 
> Czy możecie cos powiedzieć na temat? 
> Kwota wyjściowa to 140tyś zł. Podobno działka w tym rejonie jest warta 4-5tys za ar. 
> Jak patrze na to wszystko to podejrzewam że skończy sie na mieszkaniu m3


To pomnóż powierzchnię działki przez cenę 
25 ar x 4-5 tys. zł = 100.000 - 125.000 zł , czyli blisko ceny z domkiem do remontu.

*Ile wg ciebie będzie kosztować remont i dostosowanie do własnych potrzeb?*

Lepiej jest kupić mniejszą działkę i wybudować mały domek niż remontować stary.

Ta domek z działka a właściwiej to działka z domkiem kosztuje tyle ile ~j est warta.

----------


## Zagurski

Powiem ci tak:
Usytuowanie działki (które w tym przypadku koledze @henex1980 jak najbardziej pasuje) jest dużo więcej warte - zarówno pod względem  materialno-praktycznym, ale przede wszystkim emocjonalnym - aniżeli to, co na tej działce stoi, czy dopiero ma powstać.
Także twoja porada, żeby kupić inną działkę, mniejszą, tańszą to tak porada, za przeproszeniem, z dupy wzięta. 
Bardzo często jest tak, że wchodzisz na daną działkę i JUŻ WIESZ, ŻE TAM BĘDZIE DOM TWÓJ!  Większość ludzi, przesiąkniętych pogonią za pieniędzmi, tego nie czuje. Niestety. 
A ten dom na tej działce wygląda pięknie! Jest klimat. 
Można wszystko wyburzyć, wyciąć stare drzewa, zaorać i postawić nowe mury za 250 tys, ale równie dobrze można zrobić remont za 100 tys. i żyć w tym domku długo i szczęśliwie. Bo taki dom ma w sobie energię - akurat ten na zdjęciu ma energię jak najbardziej pozytywną! I nie pytaj, skąd wiem  :stir the pot:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

_... równie dobrze można zrobić remont za 100 tys. i żyć w tym domku długo i szczęśliwie_ 

jesteś dużym optymistą  :smile:  jak najbardziej można życzyć nowemu właścicielowi, aby zmieścił się w tej kwocie 100 tys. i żył szczęśliwie, tym bardziej jeśli dom spełnia jego oczekiwania.

----------


## Zagurski

Jestem za tym, aby móc spełniać własne marzenia.
Tutaj są same pesymistyczne odpowiedzi, także idąc tym torem, to chłopak nie osiągnie niczego.
Ale ten dom wydaje się być rozwojowy.
A niech będzie i 150tys.zł. na remont tego domu, to i tak niewiele w porównaniu z tym, co inni mu proponują. 
A proponują wybudować nowy dom za 200 tys.zł.  
No kurwa, jakie 200tys? Po co oszukiwać chłopaka, że za tę kwotę wybuduje dom? 
Ten Dom jest już wybudowany, stoi i czeka, aż ktoś go odremontuje. 
Jest taki program na |Polsacie - "Nasz nowy Dom", gdzie większe rudery remontują w 5 dni. I da się w nich mieszkać.
Także nie ma takiego czegoś, że się nie da! A jak kolega nie kupi tego domu z działką, to kto inny kupi i wyremontuje tę - skądinąd -  piękną chałupkę.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... nie, no wszystko się da, tylko niekiedy jest to nieopłacalne. Ja bym polecił, aby Inwestor ( przyszły użytkownik budynku ) zlecił podstawową ekspertyzę techniczną, lub choćby rzeczową opinię techniczną dot. stanu przegród budowlanych w budynku - wyjdzie zakres prac / wycena / skala kosztów, które nie dotyczą "przemalowania" budynku inną "farbą". Jedne budynki warto ratować, inne nie - dla mnie to jest oczywiste - ale muszą być konkretne dane, aby takie decyzje podejmować, przy czym mówimy o budynku w konstrukcji drewnianej, który nie wie jeszcze np. czym jest izolacja wodochronna i termiczna.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

Ja wysiadam , gdzie wy żyjecie na florydzie ? wszyscy piękni młodzi i cholernie bogaci , taka durna rada zburzyć i postawić nowy to tylko dureń może doradzać

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

stan techniczny budynku i skala zmian - to podstawa dla podjęcia właściwych decyzji, a są dwie do wyboru :
- wyburzyć i postawić nowy
- ratować i adaptować wg potrzeb

----------


## surgi22

> Jestem za tym, aby móc spełniać własne marzenia.
> Tutaj są same pesymistyczne odpowiedzi, także idąc tym torem, to chłopak nie osiągnie niczego.
> Ale ten dom wydaje się być rozwojowy.
> A niech będzie i 150tys.zł. na remont tego domu, to i tak niewiele w porównaniu z tym, co inni mu proponują. 
> A proponują wybudować nowy dom za 200 tys.zł.  
> No kurwa, jakie 200tys? Po co oszukiwać chłopaka, że za tę kwotę wybuduje dom? 
> Ten Dom jest już wybudowany, stoi i czeka, aż ktoś go odremontuje. 
> Jest taki program na |Polsacie - "Nasz nowy Dom", gdzie większe rudery remontują w 5 dni. I da się w nich mieszkać.
> Także nie ma takiego czegoś, że się nie da! A jak kolega nie kupi tego domu z działką, to kto inny kupi i wyremontuje tę - skądinąd -  piękną chałupkę.


Kolego Z   piszesz androny nawet jakbyś mi dopłacił to nie chciałbym mieszkać w tych wyremontowanych przez 5 dni domach . ładnie to wygląda na ekranie TV - chciałby tylko zobaczyć jak tam jest po 3-5 latach . Wpakować kasę w remont starego domu to jest dopiero kanał . Często wychodzi zdecydowanie drożej niż postawić nowy. Chyba że pisząc remont masz na myśli ,,pudrowanie trupa''.

----------


## מרכבה

Ten drewniany dom - pierwsze - aby nie kupić worka w kocie, trzeba by zrzucić szalówkę - w narożnikach przynajmniej i ocenić stan..
tak samo w środku - pod oknami i narożnik .. czy niezgniły.  Roboty sporo, ale dom drewniany  wymaga silnej ręki.
To nie jest dom dla kogoś kto boi się odcisków na dłoniach. Sam widzę po swoim - jest przynajmniej bardziej goły i spora część była "boiskiem".
Ale tu - dach trzeba zobaczyć co i jak - jaka konstrukcja, fundamenty - też nie za bogate - trzeba odkopać ogacić. 
Zobacz szalówkę - czy dobra - zdejmiesz przeszlifujesz - będzie jak nowa ..

----------


## Zagurski

> Kolego Z   piszesz androny nawet jakbyś mi dopłacił to nie chciałbym mieszkać w tych wyremontowanych przez 5 dni domach . ładnie to wygląda na ekranie TV - chciałby tylko zobaczyć jak tam jest po 3-5 latach .


A jak niby ma być? 
No bardziej raczej dobrze, niż źle - prawda?

----------


## surgi22

Nieprawda .  :cool:

----------


## Zagurski

Bo dlaczego?
No napisz, skoro wiesz, dlaczego że w takim domu nie da się mieszkać?
Ja twierdzę, że się da.

----------


## Zagurski

> Ja wysiadam , gdzie wy żyjecie na florydzie ? wszyscy piękni młodzi i cholernie bogaci , taka durna rada zburzyć i postawić nowy to tylko dureń może doradzać


No mamy paru takich na tym forum, którzy w każdym temacie się udzielają.
Trzeba ich tępić, ponieważ działają na szkodę innych, niezorientowanych w temacie osób, które zadają tutaj proste pytania.

----------


## surgi22

> A jak niby ma być? 
> No bardziej raczej dobrze, niż źle - prawda?


W namiocie też można mieszkać , ale komfort nie zawsze oczekiwany. 
Ps. przerwa technologiczna - mówi Ci to coś ?

----------


## andrzej_ar

Wszystko zależy od pieniędzy.
Sam właśnie jestem na etapie zakupu typowej kostki.
Zapłacę za nią 170tys. Na remont zamierzam wydać ok. 100tys. Czyli suma to 270tys.
Przy czym mam już działkę uzbrojoną, z kanalizacją, dom w którym w ciągu 3 miesięcy mogę zamieszkać (na dole) a górę robić.
Do tego działkę ogrodzoną (czyli pewnie z 15k odpada) z budynkiem gospodarczym murowanym (czyli garaż 2stanowiskowy będzie za cenę bram garażowych).
A zamierzam wymienić pokrycie dachowe, okna, ocieplić i wymienić instalacje wod kan i co
Oczywiście, gdyby 100% prac robiły ekipy to i 200k na remont braknie.
Ale okna wyjdą mnie max 11k centralne z piecem max 12k dach ok 15k ocieplenie ok 20-25k.
Za cenę mieszkania 50m2 mam dom na 20ar działce - tego się nie da porównywać.
Budując dom ... min 50tys działka, papiery przyłącza z 15k a za 200k nie ma szans na wybudowanie domu który wystarczy wyszpachlować i pomalować.... (oczywiście w uproszczeniu).
No i jedna rzecz - po 3-4 miesiącach os zakupu wprowadzam się i robię dalej a moje mieszkanie wynajęte zaczyna spłacać częściowo kredyt.
A komfort mieszkania, nawet w domu w trakcie remontu będzie większy niż w bloku.
O tyle lepiej będę miał że mogę górę (piętro) tak odciąć, że praktycznie po doprowadzeniu tam głownych instalacji jej remont nie będzie miał wpływu na zamieszkiwanie na dole.

Oczywiście, gdybym miał działkę i 200k luźne na koncie budowałbym (wtedy jeszcze z 200k na zakończenie i można żyć). Jednak nie mam i pewnie nigdy nie będę miał. Ale mam zdolność na jakieś 300k i w niej się zmieszczę.....

ps.
no i już moja indywidualna sprawa - nie znoszę poddaszy i pokoi ze skosami... tak, moim marzeniem była parterówka ale w mojej okolicy MPZP nie przewidują takich domów... Więc pozostaje piętrówka. A że mam sentyment do kostek... to i będzie kostka  :smile:

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> Wszystko zależy od pieniędzy.
> Sam właśnie jestem na etapie zakupu typowej kostki.
> Zapłacę za nią 170tys. Na remont zamierzam wydać ok. 100tys. Czyli suma to 270tys.
> Przy czym mam już działkę uzbrojoną, z kanalizacją, dom w którym w ciągu 3 miesięcy mogę zamieszkać (na dole) a górę robić.
> Do tego działkę ogrodzoną (czyli pewnie z 15k odpada) z budynkiem gospodarczym murowanym (czyli garaż 2stanowiskowy będzie za cenę bram garażowych).
> A zamierzam wymienić pokrycie dachowe, okna, ocieplić i wymienić instalacje wod kan i co
> Oczywiście, gdyby 100% prac robiły ekipy to i 200k na remont braknie.
> Ale okna wyjdą mnie max 11k centralne z piecem max 12k dach ok 15k ocieplenie ok 20-25k.
> Za cenę mieszkania 50m2 mam dom na 20ar działce - tego się nie da porównywać.
> ...


Powodzenia , ja też tak zrobiłem tylko bez kredytu ale robiłem prawie wszystko sam i dało się  :big grin:

----------


## ezg2014

Czasami udaje się zrobić coś wartościowego z domu-kostki bez dużych ingerencji i kosztów. Poniżej przykład:

http://www.bryla.pl/bryla/7,85301,21...-liftingu.html

----------


## ewon

Witam,
Pozwolę sobie odkopać wątek.
Zastanawiamy się żoną nad kupnem kostki z lat 60-tych. Głównie ze względu na lokalizację w centrum miasta. Cena ok. 380 tyś. zł przy cenie działki ok. 200 – 230 tyś. zł
Parter 75 m2, piętro 75 m2 + piwnice + garaż doklejony do budynku. Działka 6 ar.
To co udało mi się dowiedzieć od pośrednika:
- ściany z pustaka,
- piwnice pod całym budynkiem, suche,
- piwnice wysokie, płyta parteru ok. 1 m na gruntem,
- dach z blachy, wymieniany ok 10 – 15 lat temu (nie wiedział czy tylko poszycie czy cała konstrukcja),
- ściany ocieplone styropianem 10 cm (chyba dość dawno, bo widać z zewnątrz pęknięcia tynku),
- ogrzewanie miejskie,
- instalacje do wymiany,
- kaloryfery nowe (nie żeliwne).
Budynek cały czas zamieszkany.

Już kilka razy dostałem tu na forum z przysłowiowego liścia na otrzeźwienie, mam więc nadzieję, że i tym razem dostanę fachowe porady  :smile: 
Przekopałem wiele wątków odnośnie zakupów domu z tamtych lat ale pomimo tego nie znalazłem odpowiedzi na wszystkie nurtujące mnie pytania.
Zdaję sobie sprawę, że konieczna będzie wymiana wszystkich instalacji oraz stolarki wewnętrznej i zewnętrznej.
Czytając inne wątki często przewijała się kwestia kucia posadzek i kładzenia nowej wylewki.
1.Czy to jest działanie obligatoryjne czy może jednak nie jest to zawsze konieczność?
2.Czy może warto zrobić nowe wylewki z ociepleniem ale tylko nad piwnicami?
3.Czy jeśli w piwnicach nie ma wilgoci, to czy konieczne jest zastosowanie izolacji poziomej i pionowej fundamentów?
4.Czy jeśli dom posiada piwnice pod całą powierzchnią to czy nie wystarczy ocieplić zaizolować piwnic od wewnątrz?
Bardzo spodobał nam się taki pomysł wykonania elewacji: http://www.bryla.pl/bryla/7,85301,21...-liftingu.html i chcielibyśmy, o ile nie wybijecie mi z głowy pomysłu kupna tego domu, wykonać coś na ten wzór.
Problem w tym, że dom ma już na sobie 10 cm warstwę styropianu. 
5.Czy można położyć na istniejącą warstwę styropianu kolejną (docieplić) czy lepiej zerwać istniejącą i kłaść nową (zapewne grubszy i o lepszych parametrach)?
6.Pomijając elewację. Często w wątkach o starych domach przewijają się rady aby stosować 20 cm styropianu. Jeśli tu jest 10 cm to czy lepiej będzie dołożyć na wierzch 10 cm czy kłaść od nowa 20 cm? Wiem, że taniej dołożyć 10 cm ale czy przyszłościowo nie będzie to gorsze rozwiązanie?

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc,

----------


## jajmar

ewon, stare domy przed zakupem się sprawdza, po tym co piszesz wnioskuje że z budownictwem nie masz nic wspólnego. Wynajmujesz inżyniera budowlanego z doświadczeniem, i idziesz oglądać dom, ty oglądasz rachunki za ogrzewanie i układ pomieszczeń a ten wynajęty człowiek ogląda resztę. A informacje od pośrednika to nie mają żadnego znaczenia. 

Jeżeli odpowiada Ci układ ścian nośnych a budynek nie wykazuje wad warto go brac pod uwagę. Zakres remontu zależy od stanu technicznego tego co jest obecnie. 
Zakres remontu "wszystkie instalacje, cala stolarka wewnętrzna zewnętrza, posadzki, i elewacja" to jakies 350-400 tyś.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

ja mam prostą zasadę dot. przed / po wojennych budynków ( czy też z lat 60-tych ). Jeżeli konstrukcja jest zdrowa, nie ma zarysowań, nie ma nadmiernych ugięć, nie ma spękań, nie jest zawilgocona, to warto inwestować w taki budynek. Izolacje wodochronne, termiczne, instalacje ... to już są elementy, które przychodzą NA konstrukcję z dostosowaniem ich parametrów do stanu istniejącego, obecnych przepisów, czy też układu funkcjonalnego obiektu na potrzeby przyszłych użytkowników ( przebudowa w takiej, czy innej formie ). Zawsze natomiast warto zlecić opracowanie ekspertyzy technicznej lub Oceny stanu istniejącego ( projektant konstrukcji ), która właśnie odnosi się do konstrukcji obiektu i jest w stanie dość precyzyjnie określić stan istniejący wraz z tzw. " zaleceniami ".

----------


## ewon

Doświadczenia budowlanego nie mam, tyle co przy pracach remontowych we własnym mieszkaniu.
Speca wezmę na pewno ale zanim zacznę takiego szukać chciałem się zorientować czy w ogóle warto się zagłębiać w temat.
Przyznam, że podany przez Ciebie koszt remontu nieco zwalił mnie z nóg.
Zdaję sobie sprawę z tego, że nie da się podać konkretów na podstawie opisu na forum ale sądziłem, że kwota nie będzie aż tak wysoka.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

najlepiej traktować takie budynki, jako " stan surowy otwarty " z niespodziankami, które zawsze się trafiają

----------


## ewon

Zdaję sobie sprawę, że najgorsze właśnie w tego typu sytuacjach są niespodzianki, których nie widać na zewnątrz.

Mógłbym prosić jeszcze o odpowiedzi na moje poszczególne pytania?

----------


## cactus

> ale sądziłem, że kwota nie będzie aż tak wysoka


bo nie będzie. Izolacje fundamnetow i piwnic jesli nie ma wilgoci wewnątrz też warto przemysleć czy w ogole robić. 
Dokładanie ocieplenia do istniejącego 10cm - bez sensu. Mostki cieplne i tak beda i niewiele pomoże dawanie nieskonczonej grubości elewacji, mury i tak juz są pewnie grube i swiatła w środku mniej. Przy wymianie okien, zlicować je z murem. Sprawdz izolacje dachu, jak robili 10lat temu to moze coś dam dali ale wątpie.
Czy robic wylewki przekonasz się jak zerwiesz to co na podłogach, prawie na pewno bedzie trzeba zrobić. To lata 60 wiec stropy już pewnie betonowe więc przynajmniej ich wymiana nie bedzie konieczna bo taka robota to już praktycznie brak opłacalnosci remontu, lepiej budowac od nowa.
Skoro grzejniki masz nowe to ci to odpadnie chyba ze rury sa stare stalowe.
Elekttrykka i hydraulika CWU wiadomo... parenascie tys kosztuje. A reszta to juz deweloperka, mozna zrobic za 50 albo i 150tyś. Za 200tys ten budynek można pewnie zrobić ale musisz sprawdzic kluczowe dla kosztow rzeczy- dach (pewnie to stropoach jak to jest kostka). Byłoby super bo mozna docieplic nawet ekofibrem - 3-4tys i gotowe. A sama robota to pol dnia. 
Sprawdź stan stropów. Stan wilgoci w piwnicach i parterze. No i czy nie ma duzych peknieć ścian nosnych.

----------


## jajmar

> najlepiej traktować takie budynki, jako " stan surowy otwarty " z niespodziankami, które zawsze się trafiają


Zgadza się , ale aby ten stan osiągnąć potrzebne są nakłady finansowe i czasowe, demolka tego co jest też kosztuje, 




> Doświadczenia budowlanego nie mam, tyle co przy pracach remontowych we własnym mieszkaniu.
> Speca wezmę na pewno ale zanim zacznę takiego szukać chciałem się zorientować czy w ogóle warto się zagłębiać w temat.
> Przyznam, że podany przez Ciebie koszt remontu nieco zwalił mnie z nóg.
> Zdaję sobie sprawę z tego, że nie da się podać konkretów na podstawie opisu na forum ale sądziłem, że kwota nie będzie aż tak wysoka.


Zastanów się czy tak dużo jeżeli mówisz o takim ogromnym remoncie to masz tam ~230m2 x1000 zł do metra już masz 230 tyś wydane. a za 1000zł/m2 cieżko ze stanu surowego zrobić wykończenie, to raczej 2 tyś.

Zawsze można zetrzeć kurz  i pomalować wapnem będzie taniej.

----------


## Elfir

Można też nie ruszać ocieplenia, jeśli  koszty ogrzewania są akceptowalne.

----------


## ewon

> Zgadza się , ale aby ten stan osiągnąć potrzebne są nakłady finansowe i czasowe, demolka tego co jest też kosztuje, 
> Zastanów się czy tak dużo jeżeli mówisz o takim ogromnym remoncie to masz tam ~230m2 x1000 zł do metra już masz 230 tyś wydane. a za 1000zł/m2 cieżko ze stanu surowego zrobić wykończenie, to raczej 2 tyś.
> 
> Zawsze można zetrzeć kurz  i pomalować wapnem będzie taniej.


Zgadza się, można odmalować ściany i mieszkać ale gdybym chciał tak właśnie zrobić nie pytałbym o to tu na forum.

Prawdę powiedziawszy to nie wiem jak duży będzie zakres tego remontu. Jedyne co wiem na pewno to to, że do wymiany są wszystkie instalacje i prawie wszystkie okna. 
Nie wiem czy będę musiał skuwać tynki ze ścian i na nowo tynkować bo tak trzeba zrobić kupując stary dom, czy może tynki są w dobrym stanie i wystarczy jedynie odmalować ściany i wycyklinować parkiety. 
Nie wiem czy koniecznie będę musiał skuwać podłogi robić nowe wylewki. Na podłogach,  poza kuchnią i łazienkami, z tego widziałem, na zdjęciach są parkiety. Nie sądzę, żeby obecni właściciele zgodzili się na rozebranie fragmentów parkietu w kilku pokojach by sprawdzić jaki jest stan podłóg. W łazience czy kuchni też nie będę zdzierał płytek przy oglądaniu tego domu.

Nie mówię, że podałeś złą kwotę. Mówię, że generalnie nie spodziewałem się tak dużej kwoty.
A odnośnie obliczania kosztów z metra, nie jest tak, że jeśli nie zakładam żadnych prac w piwnicy (nie wiem czy słusznie) to powinno się liczyć tylko powierzchnię parteru i piętra (150 m2)?

----------


## jajmar

Co do sprawdzenia parkietu wystarczy po nim pochodzić jeżeli jest odklejony to czuć i słychać , nie muisz zrywać całości, cyklinowanie malowanie. Jak jest lużny to raczej trzba rwać.

Tynki też łatwo pooglądać jak wyglądają nie trzeba nic kuć. 
Wyjęcie okien, przeróbka wszysktich instalacji (prądu również?) to nawet jak nie musisz skuwać tynków to po tej operacji będziesz musiał sporo naprawić i pewnie całość szpachlować. Łazienka czy kuchnia też wymiany rur nie przetrwa w sesnie płytek.  
Co do kosztów piwnicy nic a nic tam nie będziesz robił? A ten węzeł CO gdzie jest ? wodomierz woda kanalizajakieś rury na 100% sa w piwnicy wiec już coś tam grzebniesz. 

Ja bym ci proponował udac się tam samemu lub  żoną czy kim tam bedziesz tam mieszkał pooglądać ale oglądać to co pisalem parkiety ściany (nie kolory) i układ domu -główne ściany okna. Popytać co jak zrobbione jak się spodoba po tej wstępnej werfikacji dom wynająć kogoś kto się zna na budowlance. Zlecić jakąs ekspetryzę opinię techniczną. Może zapytać go czy da się np z "tych 2 pokoi zrobić jeden" albo z "tego jednego -dwa" lub co tam inne wam przyjdzie do głowy.  
Po tej opinii myśleć i decydowac co dalej. I pytać tu również.

----------


## cuuube

> Tynki też łatwo pooglądać jak wyglądają nie trzeba nic kuć. ...
> 
> przeróbka wszysktich instalacji (prądu również?) .


tynki można też zweryfikować czy nie są 'odparzone' pukając w nie , jeśli będą , dzwięk będzie inny (słychać ,że jest pusto pod spodem) u mnie było częsciowo ,zerwałęm co było trzeba ,zrobiłem wypełnienia tynków CW i zaciągnałem wszystko siatką z goldbandem (wcześniej naprawiałem pęknięcia ścian) 
.
W przypadku prądu , może być tak ,że instalacje częsiowo idą pod tynkami w rurkach i wtedy nie trzeba kuć . U mnie tak było ,w  ściany wciągałem nowe przewody wyciągając stare , reszta instalacji pod nowe podłogi , niestety w tym przypadku nie robiąc nic z podłogami , będzie problem . 
200 tysięcy na remont może starczyć , kwestia zakresu prac i doboru jakości/ceny materiałów wykończeniowych oraz przede wszystkim tego czy i ile zrobi sam lub kimś z rodziny .

----------


## ewon

Oglądałem dziś kolejną kostkę i potrzebuję poradzić się w pewnej kwestii.
Piwnice wysokie na ponad 2 m, wystające ok 1 m ponad grunt.
W jednym miejscu na ścianie jest wilgoć. Powierzchnia niecały 1 m x 1 m. 
Właściciel tłumaczył to tym, że prawdopodobnie przyczyną jest dawne szambo, które znajdowało się przed tą ścianą budynku. Po podłączeniu kanalizacji miejskiej szambo zostało zasypane.
Reszta ścian bez żadnych oznak wilgoci.
Potrzebne będzie wykonanie izolacji pionowej ścian piwnicy. Nie wiem czy wystarczy tej jednej czy wszystkich.
Czy taką izolację można wykonać samodzielnie? Czytałem różne wątki i w jednym piszą, że można, a w innym, że musi być nadzór kierownika budowy.
Jak głęboko trzeba odkopać ściany piwnic?
Jeżeli musi zrobić to specjalistyczna firma, jaki może być koszt 1 mb takiej usługi? Nie udało mi się nigdzie znaleźć konkretnej informacji.

----------


## jajmar

Izolację możesz sam wykonać, bez kierownika. Izolację wykonuje się na całej ścianie. 

Dziwne jednak jest to tłumaczenie ze starym szambem.

----------


## ewon

Dom sprzedaje znajomy więc nie podejrzewam go o jakiś ściemnianie. Z tym szambem to są tylko jego przypuszczenia z racji pokrycia się plamy na ścianie z lokalizacją szamba.
A odnośnie izolacji, jak głęboko trzeba odkryć ściany piwnic? Do ław fundamenowych czy może do pewnego poziomu poniżej gruntu?

----------


## tuhajbej

U mnie odkopali do ław fundamentowych i musieli rapować-wyrównywać ścianę, Poza tym ściana była dobrze przygotowana na mazidło i i przyleganie do ściany styroduru. Miałem identyczną sytuację z szambem. Po jego likwidacji problem wilgoci zniknął.

----------


## ewon

Mam jeszcze pytanie odnośnie odkopania fundamentów. Wiem, że nie powinno się odkopywać więcej niż 1 - 2 m długości fundamentu na raz.
Pytanie, czy to obostrzenie dotyczy każdego rodzaju fundamentu czy tylko fundamentów budynku niepodpiwniczonego?
Trafiłem na 2 wątki, gdzie ktoś pisał, że w przypadku budynku podpiwniczonego można bezpiecznie odkopać na raz całą ścianę.
Dom, w którym będę chciał wykonać izolację pionową jest w całości podpiwniczony.
Kostka o bokach 8 x 9 m. Ściana piwnicy wystaje ponad grunt na wys. ok. 90 cm, ławy są na głębokości 1,4 m.
W sieci można znaleźć sporo zdjęć czy filmów o tematyce izolacji pionowej gdzie często odkryte są fundamenty dookoła budynku.
Wolę się jednak upewnić.

----------


## tomasz_s1983

ewon

Jestem ciekawy czy kupiłeś tą kostkę?
Jeżeli tak, to czy i w jakim zakresie zacząłeś już remontować? 

Właśnie kupiłem kostkę z 75' roku *(110m2) na działce 380m, do kapitalnego remontu, do której chce dobudować niewielki magazyn pod działalność.


Trzeba było się decydować szybko, bo chętnych było kilku, stąd też nie było możliwości aby sprowadzić fachowca.

Szukam informacji na temat kosztów (orientacyjnie, pi x drzwi):
- położenia nowego dachu płaskiego + stropu (budynek ma dach wentylowany - pomieszczenie 60-70cm wysokości pod dachem),
- kosztów ocieplenia takiego budynku,
- kosztów instalacji (kuchnia i łazienki na jednej ścianie max odległość 5-6m),'
- ogrzewanie gazowe zrobi znajomy (17-20tys. z materiałami i kotłem, ogrzewanie podłogowe),
- nowa instalacja el. też znajomy,

Co jeszcze należałoby wykonać przed rozpoczęciem prac wykończeniowych? 

Tego typu kostki, o ile ich lokalizacja jest atrakcyjna (a moja jest mega atrakcyjna), doskonale się nadają pod wynajem pokoi. Najczęściej na 100-130m upchniętych jest 7-8 pokoi. Poprzedni właściciel z tego żył. 

Jeżeli koszty remontu (bez dobudowy pomieszczenia gospodarczego) przekroczą 190tys które zakładam, to pomyśle o lekkim liftingu, który przygotuje dom pod wynajem pokoi. 

Od niedawna jest też opcja dofinansowania remontu takiego budynku w ramach programu czyste powietrze. W ramach dofinansowania (max. 53 albo 57 tys - w zależności od dochodów) można wyremontować lub wykonać nowy dach, ocieplenie, wymienić okna, drzwi. Ekspertyzy też da się zrekompensować.

----------

